# Forgotten Heroes IC



## Amazing Triangle (May 17, 2006)

The sun is bright over head as the birds sing their wonderful little song.  This would be great for all of you if you actually knew where you were or for that matter how you had gotten there.  Each of you tries to remember but each remembers only a blue smoke and what each of your names is.  When you sit up you notice each of your friends.  "How did I know they were my friends?" each of you thinks as this knowledge surfaces.  

Down the road a ways you see a man with a horse pulling a cart [sblock=ooc] He is about 5 miles from you right now.[/sblock]

Each of you has a pounding headache and the light is not helping at all.

OOC: And scene!


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 17, 2006)

Standing up straight and taking in his surroundings, Dunestrider quickly takes notice of the approaching wagon and crouches down. "We would do well to avoid anyone and everyone until we find out where in the Nine Hells we are. For all we know, we could be in hostile territory with a loudmouthed peasant and the local militia right down the road."
With that, Dunestrider takes to hiding anywhere well concealed from the approaching wagon, but so that he can observe the wagon's approach as well.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

"Oh Gods. . . what did I drink last night?" Skitha moans as she awakens.  Since the bottle's still in her hand she's able to figure it out quickly enough.  "Hey!  There's still some left!  This must be the good stuff if I passed out before I finished it."

Skitha drains the bottle and looks over at where Dunestrider is creeping down behind the grass.
"Isn't that a little excessive?  We just had too much to drink last night.  I'm sure we'll all remember once we have a couple more to deal with the hangovers.  I usually can't remember last night when I first get up."


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Figther 5*

With a groan and much clattering of armor and weapons the hulking Goliath gets to his feet and hurls a rock in the general direction of the birds, "Shut up you blathering feathered harpies!" The sound of his own voice makes him groan again and he reaches for a water flask. After a long pull he takes a look around. _Did I take a blow to the head? If it was a fight where is our foe? _ He rubs his head, feeling for a wound. Turning to the dwarf he asks, "What in the nine hells has happened to us?" He extends his waterskin.


----------



## hafrogman (May 17, 2006)

Chester stirs slowly and rises to a sitting position, blinking blearily in the morning light.  He looks around puzzled at his, well he guesses they're his friends.  He looks curiously down at a piece of paper in his hand, but it makes no sense and has no answers.  But it's addressed to him.  The talking filters into his brain. . .

"I don't remember drinking anything last night. . . or really any of yesterday. . . or further?"


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

*Grokkun - Male Cleric of Johan.*

The still drowsy priest accepts the waterskin from the goliath, and absentmindedly sips while looking at the approaching stranger. "I suggest we'd prepare ourself, for whatever might come. Does anyone 'urt?"  He clutches his symbol of a sun. _By Johan, what's going on? Where are we, and who are_ "we" _anyway?_ Sighing he stands up and looks around, searching for anyone injured.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

"I can find no wounds, but I feel as though someone's been using my head as a drum." Shaking his head he asks to no one in particular. "I'm a little befuddled...what were we doing, did someone say we'd been drinking?"


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2006)

"*Ymir's split skull. Skitha what nasty goblin brew did you get us? My head aches so much I can't even remember what world this is*." The black robed wizard rises to his feet, squinting his eyes. "*Hmpfh. My mind is foggy. I remember a cloud of blue smoke but other than that the last thing I remember is Waterdeep. Where are we?*"


----------



## JonnyFive (May 17, 2006)

Zzerki gets up quickly.  after looking about for a bit. he seems to calm a bit.

after hearing the other strange people talking about drinking, he shakes his head and hisses "I dont believe it was drink.  The sight of that bottle you hold turns my stomach.  also can any of you remember anything? i cant."


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Zzerki gets up quickly.  after looking about for a bit. he seems to calm a bit.
> 
> after hearing the other strange people talking about drinking, he shakes his head and hisses "I dont believe it was drink.  The sight of that bottle you hold turns my stomach.  also can any of you remember anything? i cant."




"*Your name is . . . Zerkee? Zer kigh? Odin's missing eye! I can't remember anything else about you*."


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2006)

For several minutes after awakening, she stayed still...keeping her breathing even by sheer dint of will, and her eyes closed. Lily, she realized. That was her name. As other voices began speaking nearby, she found she had faint echoes of memory attached to each; like ragged scraps of flesh still dangling from long-dead bones. They were friends, the memory said, or at least allies. But wasn't it...-convenient- that the one bit of memory she should possess paint them in such a rosy light? If she were to develop a spell to erase memory, she'd make sure it did the same.

So at first she listened, then cracked her eyes open just to slits...and grunted in spite of herself as the dull ache in her head magnified to a sharp pike with the light prying through her eyelids. Damn...no point in pretending now.

Raising one hand to her temple, Lily painfully sat up and shielded her face before opening her eyes to survey the others.

A giant. A dwarf. A...a lizard?

If it wasn't for the pain, she'd think it was a dream.

"Who's missing an eye?" Lily asked, glancing around. Her voice was thick, a little throaty. Did she always sound like that? "What happened?"


----------



## Lot (May 17, 2006)

*Sir Seifer Dagmar - Level 6 Knight*

Seifer awakes with a start, the feeling of his plate armor and his sword in his hand telling him he may be in a hazardous situation.  Scrambling to his feet, he quickly tries to assess the situation.  _What's going on?  Where am I?"_

Seifer looks around, quickly seeing an odd assortment of different people of different shapes and sizes.  For some reason, their names are known to him and they have his trust.  Besides this, nothing else is becoming clear.

Seifer removes the helm on his head, revealing his shaven head and serious expression.  He looks at his reflection in the shiny, dark gray surface of the helmet, looking for any sign of head injury to match his headache.  Seifer also looks at the blue cockatrice on his tabard and shield, with no feeling of recognition.  _Very strange_

Seifer starts over to his companions, sheathing his bastard sword now that no visible sign of danger can be found.  "Hello, everyone.  I think I may have been hit in the head.  I can't remember...well, much of anything, really.  Can someone tell me what is going on?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

As you all talk the man and his horse slowly trot along the dirt trail.  Seeing others he has the horse pick up its pace.  As he approaches you can all clearly see that he is an old peasant with a horse that can’t be any younger than him.  

As he approaches he starts yelling, “WHAT IN THE NAME OF JOHAN ARE YOU DOING IN MY FIELD?”

When he gets a little closer, he stops the horse and cocks his head to the side saying, “Now what are you kids, doing in my wheat field?”


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2006)

Fear closed like a fist around Lily's heart. She couldn't remember anything or anyone other than these people! What if she had enemies? They'd know her, but she wouldn't know them! If they knew what had happened, they could even pretend to be her friends. How would she know?!

She got to her feet and glared daggers at the approaching, very vocal man and his wagon. Thoughtless pig. Fear gave way to anger, as cold and hard as a sword's blade.

"Excuse us, but I think our situation is a BIT more serious than a few square feet of WHEAT! Who are you, and where are we? And try to be more specific than 'your wheat field,' all right?"


----------



## gabrion (May 18, 2006)

Lugka, the primate looking fellow with the vicious looking dinosaur laying at his side, finally gets up on his feet.  
_
This isn't right, he thinks to himself.  I live in the jungle, with wild ferocious beasts, massive trees, and others like myself.  Why am I with these people in this strange and desolate land?  _

Yet even while thinking this, something insticitvely tells him that the others gathered around him are his friends.  Hearing one of them - the one who his mind suddenly thought of as "Lily" - speak to the man who had just approached on his strange, bloated beast, Lugka pipes in.  

*"I do not know this Johan you speak of, but I find it strange that you call this 'your' field.  You must be ignorant of the nature spirits. Even so, I must agree with this girl and ask that you explain exactly where we are, as I can't remember."*


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

"You musta been drinkin' the lot of you," the man then more to himself than to you, "I ain't neva been that drunk."  The old man lowers his head and just shakes it back and forth.  "You'ez  'bout two days walk from Althora.  Since I be going that way I can get ya there by night fall in my here wagon. Don't thinks this be a free ride, I be needing sum protection.  The roads to Althora have been getting thick with bandits as of late.  A troupe like you might just scare them off makin' my trip easier."

[sblock=OOC] This man is old like late 70's old.  His wagon is big enough to hold all of you.  This I will leave to you make your choice (he will wait for you to make up your minds max 1 hour in game)[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 18, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> As you all talk the man and his horse slowly trot along the dirt trail.  Seeing others he has the horse pick up its pace.  As he approaches you can all clearly see that he is an old peasant with a horse that can’t be any younger than him.
> 
> As he approaches he starts yelling, “WHAT IN THE NAME OF JOHAN ARE YOU DOING IN MY FIELD?”
> 
> When he gets a little closer, he stops the horse and cocks his head to the side saying, “Now what are you kids, doing in my wheat field?”



"Wheat?"  Skitha looks around muzzily.  "Why would you want to grow wheat?  You can't distill anything good from it."


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2006)

Heaving his substantial bulk upwards, Chester manages to rise somewhat unsteadily to his feet.  He watches the farmer with some curiosity as he explains their location.  Sadly the name of the town means nothing either.

"This 'Althora' sounds like a good a place as any to try and figure out what's going on here."


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2006)

"Hmm," Lily replies to Chester, a bit dubiously. Then she says to the old man, "Does Althora have...healers? Or men of learning? We," she waves a finger to indicate the party, "seem to all have a similar...uh...affliction. We may need a healer or sage to work out why, and how to cure it."


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

*Grokkun - Cleric of Johan*

Hearing the old man mentioning Johan, Grokkun remains silent for a little while before making a decision. He turns to the rest of the party, frowning "Althora it is, then? Better a town where someone might have answers, than a field where all there is, is worms and crows."


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Still stunned from all that has happened, Eglath eyes the old man for a moment and then says, "I would be happy to exchange my services as guard for a ride in your wagon."  Glancing at the others he says, "It seems we all share this malady of memory. You all seem to represent the only spark of memory I posess. I think we should all stay together until we can sort this out. There is no point in staying in this wheat field and I don't fancy a two day walk in bandit country."


----------



## gabrion (May 18, 2006)

When the farmer suggests that they all accompany him to the city, Lugka is immediately skeptical.  He never liked the bustling city life that took place in the cramped confines of stone walls, square blocks, and overcrowded streets.  

Even though Lily was right to think the group should seek some assistance from healers or the like, Lugka would much prefer that they seek out a shaman of the woods or someone of like disposition.  More importantly than his personal preferences though, Lugka thought first and foremost that the group should try to stick together until they get to the bottom of this.  Although he couldn’t imagine what it could be, there must be a reason why they all have the same problem with remembering and why they know eachother as friend.  

With that in mind, Lugka makes his mind know to the others.  *  “I’ve no love of the large cities, but if the rest of you wish to travel to Althora with this man, Razorclaw and I will follow along with you.  If we all suffer from the same affliction, it would be unwise for us to split company in my opinion.”  *

As he speaks, his hand brushes the top of his dinosaur’s head in an affectionate manner and the beast responds by craning its neck upward and clicking – apparently a sign of approval.  Even while being soothed by his master, the creature looks like a ferocious beast and the duo – a monkey looking man and a dinosaur who looks at the entire world like it might be his next dinner – are no doubt a bit of a disconcerting site to the rest of the group.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2006)

Assessing the situation Voadam's eyes seem to calculate the potentials of his companions and the farmer. Some of the companions are not the most discreet, anouncing vulnerabilities in front of strangers. Oh well best to make the best of things and gather bearings "*So goodman*," Voadam begins with a smile to the farmer "*You have your armed escort. What is the news of the day? I am keen to hear what traveller's tales you have heard and what is going on in Althora and beyond*." 

ooc diplomacy +2


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 18, 2006)

Seeing that all is safe, Dunestrider emerges from hiding and approaches the wagon. "I will come with you to Althora as well, and whatever protection I might be able to provide, I will. But please, do tell us - what news have you heard as of late?" he asks, trying to sway the conversation in Voadam's direction.

((Gather Information +0. :\ ))


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2006)

Chester quietly gathers up his gear, and wonders once more how exactly it, and he, came to be in this field, and why he can't remember anything else beyond the blue smoke.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

"Well let me see," the old man begins thinking, "Althora has been hard hit with bandits as of late as you would have no doubt guessed.  The city of Balstion had some news a few days ago, what was it now?  Ahh yes, one of their neigbors Everstar has declared war on Delvestia.  There was also a thing about some people close by,"  the man slows down obvliously thinking, "a hamlet near here...Jadaren, has reported missing peoples in their little corner of the universe."
[sblock=Rolls]Nero Kingsley, Gather Information 16 vs DC 10 Success, Voadam Diplomacy 5 vs DC 10 Failed[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (May 18, 2006)

Seifer looks around for his horse briefly, but quickly realizes there is no sign of it.  _I hope Gorgon is okay.  He doesn't like being neglected.  I'll have to remember to get him a few apples when I get back...to wherever I should be_

Seifer approaches the old man.  "My name is Sir Seifer Dagmar, Knight of the...hmmmm."  He pauses, the words he's looking for on the tip of his tongue.  Slightly frustrated he continues.  "I can't speak for all of my companions, but I would be in your debt if you would lead us to this city you speak of.  It would be an honor to offer you protection.  No harm shall befall you as long as I draw breath," Seifer says solemnly.

He turns to face the rest of his companions.  "You people are the only thing I can remember.  I hope we can all stay together until this matter is settled."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 19, 2006)

"Maybe we're the missing people." Skitha muses as she rummages in her bag for another bottle.  "Did this Jad-er-en place have a decent tavern?  I couldn't be from there if they don't."


----------



## JonnyFive (May 19, 2006)

Zzerki looks to thouse around him. "I say we go to Althora first, and see what we can learn there.  then perhaps our paths will lead to Jadaren, perhaps not.  Come, let us be on the way.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2006)

"Sounds like a plan to me," Lily says with a shrug. She reaches up absently to brush some hair from her eyes. "The sooner the better."


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2006)

Voadam ponders the new information "*Hmm, Althoria, Balstion, war between Everstar and Devestia, and the town of Jadaren. Hmm. Has action begun in the war and did they say what the reason for the war was?*"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 19, 2006)

"I believe it is over some kind of border dispute, I think I really don't know.  I mean it is about 2 weeks journey from here," the old man motions for everyone to get in.
"Lets get this little trip moving," the old man says after you have all gotten in and he starts the horse a traveling.


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2006)

Voadam gets in and slings down his backpack. He pulls out his belt pouch and investigates its contents and then that of the pack. "*Hmm. rose petals, colored powders, gathered webbing, crytstal, glass rod, good, good*." Turning to his spellbooks "*Well, this is a surprise, I've apparently been busy. Hmm, very good*."


----------



## Rayex (May 19, 2006)

*Grokkun - Cleric of Johan*

Grokkun smiles apologetically at the rest, and explains. "I wish a little time in peace. Perhaps Johan will answer my prayers and give me some clues as to what might have befallen us."

With that, he sits down in a quiet corner, if there is such a thing on a cart, and starts praying.


----------



## hafrogman (May 19, 2006)

Chester climbs gingerly into the wagon, looking around at himself, two other big men, the giant, the goliath. . . will the wagon hold?  He dumps his gear next to him and following Vodam's lead begins sifting through it for clues, but nothing really jumps out or triggers and memories.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 19, 2006)

"Hmm, maybe I have a clue to our past too." Skith hops into the wagon and opens a wide-mouthed bag tied to her waist.  After the 40th bottle comes out it becomes apparent that Skitha isn't carrying anything useful to learning about the past, although she can probably help anybody forget it."Oh well, anybody want a drink?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2006)

After watching the others for a moment, Lily lays down her own pack and opens it up. Things start to emerge from it...a fluffy blanket, a tightly coiled bedroll...it's when she pulls out a tent that's significantly longer than the backpack is itself that she realizes not all is as it seems.

"Hey...look at this."

She pokes her arms into the pack, pushing into it until it's swallowed most of the upper portion of her body...much more than the slim satchel seems like it should hold. More than that, it barely shows a bulge. A moment later she works herself free, a bemused look on her face.

"Wild...I've got tons of stuff in here. But no weapons." Lily inspects the gauntlet on her right hand, with its wicked plate of spikes over the knuckle and along the forearm guard. "This can't be the only thing I use...can it?"

She lifts her right arm and shakes it playfully at Chester. "You! We shall fight to the death! Defend yourself against my mighty...pointy glove!" Her slight stature makes the threat pitiful, even if she hadn't spoiled it by grinning.

"Something tells me I'm not exactly a warrior hero."


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

The Goliath finds a place near the middle of the wagon in hopes his size will not overturn it. "It is all just smoke. I can't seem to place anything." He too studies his gear without gaining any incite. The talk of places and war does nothing to clear the blue smoke from his memory. Becoming frustrated he focuses on the here and now watching for bandits in the surrounding fields.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 19, 2006)

Dunestrider hops into the wagon and seriously considers taking Skitha's offer before deciding he best have his wits about him when he reaches Althora. He slings his shield and maul off his back and leans them against the side of the wagon and sits down within arm's reach.


----------



## Lot (May 19, 2006)

Seifer climbs aboard the wagon, positioning himself towards the fron near the old man.  Once the cart is moving he taps the old man on the shoulder.

"I have a question for you."  He takes his shield and positions it so the old man may see the blue cockatrice painted on it.  "Are you familiar with this crest?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 19, 2006)

As he slowly starts off he answers the young man's question, "Well sir I reckon that it be a family or military crest of some kind.  Me, I ain't of no noble birth so I don't know much abouts it.  Maybe Ol' Gerald would know, he is a black an' white smith.  He deals with them noble types more often than I."

As morning becomes noon you all stop and share bread with the old man.  Granted it is not alot but it is more than any of you have had in a while.  You share water with the old man, and find out his name is Dirk.  You then pack up your things and again continue to travel.

OOC: Blacksmith deals with Iron, Whitesmith with Tin 
[sblock=Rayex] As you pray you feel warmer and as the Sun rises higher in the sky you feel more at peace like everything will be okay.  You also feel a small warmth through out your being this doesn't manifest its self but you feel like your connection to your diety has been reestablished.  You now have full spells and until sunset you will be under the effects of the bless spell (+1 to hit and +1 saves vs fear).  And you out of character may not ask me why, it has to do with the homebrew setting which you are not privy to yet. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2006)

Voadam takes the proferred bottle from Skitha. "*Thanks."* and take a swallow. Then looking around at his companions he says quizzically in a guttural tongue *"<Quanto de você falam o orcish>"*

ooc for those who speak orcish [SBLOCK]"*How many of you speak orcish*?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## gabrion (May 19, 2006)

When many of the others are climbing aboard the wagon to travel, Lugka says almost to himself, *"I think I'll walk if its all the same."*  With that, he closes his eyes and seems to almost meditate for a few moments.  As he does, anyone who's watching can see frame shifting, his skin turning to rough hide and growing spikes, while his face turns into the feral visage of dinosaur.  When the transformation is complete, he looks just like his companion razorclaw!  He walks along beside the cart as it travels the road, and while he makes a few clicking noises once and a while, he doesn't speak with the rest of the group.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 19, 2006)

Skitha salutes Voadam with her bottle and bares her fangs at him.  "Eu falo Orcish, naturalmente.."

[sblock]"I speak Orcish, Naturally."[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (May 19, 2006)

Seifer sighs and turns away from the old man.  "Thanks," he says over his shoulder.  He continues to stand, leaning against the front end if the wagon for support.  _If the old man knew the symbols, then he might know something about me.  Oh well..._



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Then looking around at his companions he says quizzically in a guttural tongue *"<Quanto de você falam o orcish>"*




Seifer hears the harsh tongue and responds with "I do" in the common tongue.  _Why I know this language is beyond me._

He looks around at his companions, most obviously at the lizardman, the beautiful woman, and the two different hulking brutes.  _Zzerki, Lily, Dunestrider, Eglath.  I can't remember much but I'm sure this is not the usual company I keep.  How do I know them?_

Just then, the ape-man next to the carriage starts transforming before his eyes.  _Lugka!  But how...?  What is going on?_

Seifer, after a few more troubling moments, clears his throat.  "Hello, all.  As I mentioned before, my name is Seifer.  Sir Seifer Dagmar.  I imagine you already knew that, as I know all of you...well, your names, at least."  He continues a little more comfortably.  "Beyond your names, I don't remember much about you or how I know you.  Perhaps one of you has a better memory than I?  If not, maybe we can discuss what we do remember and start to figure this out.  Also, maybe you can mention..."  He looks over at Lugka's reptilian form."...what talents you have.  I'd like to know before, trouble arrives, what we can do."


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2006)

Clearly a bit miffed by the lack of reaction from Chester, Lily shrugs at Seifer's question.

"You got me. I'm wearing armor..." she tugs at the incredibly fine links of silvery chain she wears, "so I'm guessing I don't do magic. But I haven't got a decent weapon, so I'm probably not a warrior. So your guess is as good as mine."

She toys with a little ceramic jar she's plucked from her backpack.

"On the other hand, I've got some potions or something here...and is this a wand?" Lily holds up a straight length of polished wood and wiggles it. "So...wand, but armor too. Too bad I don't keep a journal."


----------



## JonnyFive (May 20, 2006)

Zzerki eyes the cart for a moment. with a small hiss of disaproval, he speaks to the others "I think i'll walk as well.  too much in the open for me." 

also seeing the others messing with the equipment they have on them, Zzerki decides to look over what he has.  _hrmmm a few daggers that feel  just right when held as a pair.... a nice pair of boots.... a ring and an amulet.... i guess i travel very very light._


----------



## hafrogman (May 20, 2006)

Chester shakes his head slowly to clear it.  He inclines his head towards the slightly glowering lady.

"My apologies Lily, I wasn't paying attention.  My mind is racing, but going nowhere.  I keep playing out situations and ideas in my mind, but I still find no explanation for our loss.  Still, that was no excuse.  As for spells and armor, they don't always live apart.  I'm wearing more steel than you, but I can still feel the magic clamoring in my veins."

He slaps at the handle of the large axe laying next to him, and another hand drifts to the pouch of odds and ends at his belt.

"I am a warrior . . . and a wizard it seems.  These are all . . . familiar to me. . . but I couldn't tell you how I know to use them, but they resonate nonetheless."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 20, 2006)

"All I got is drink.  No weapons, no spells or wands.  And my bag has _lots_ of booze" Skitha announces, having removed several hundred bottles from the tiny bag at this point.  "I'm not a salesgirl am I?  I'm pretty strong though . . . maybe I'm a bouncer or run my own tavern."


----------



## JonnyFive (May 20, 2006)

Zzerki snorts at Skitha "lady, from the way yer downing all that alcohol, i'd say yer a professional drunk."  as he speaks, Zzerki is playing with his daggers _there, there, and there.... thouse are the spots to hit.... how do i know that? grrr this is annoying_


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2006)

"*I know who I am. But there is a point where my memory cuts out in a haze of blue smoke. I seem to remember a little more than most of you. I remembered that Skitha brought drinks, though she has the strongest connection. I think we have known each other the longest or perhaps I knew you best. Other than that I just remember your names and vague recollections*."

"*I am called by some the Traveller. I am a wizard and I have walked many worlds. I know the gods of many peoples but I do not recognize the name Johan. I have employed and worked with dwarves, orcs,  lizardmen and others in the past but have not seen ones like Zerki, Lugka, Dunestrider, or Eglath. I have been plagued in the past with rifts in space and time by the aftereffects of corruption of a world's magic that I helped restore but this blue smoke has a different feel entirely. Similarly when I was summoned from one world to the next or caught in a wild magic surge it was not the same. However somehow we were together and there was blue smoke then that field. We need to figure out what we were doing and what happened to us*."

He turns and looks at Sir Seifer. "*I do know a little bit of heraldry, let me see your sigil.*" 

ooc knowledge nobility +10 for things like the significance of if it is a cocatrice rampant, or secondary symbols representing family position, etc. even if the specific house would not be known to Voadam.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

"The smoke seems to form a barrier in my memory, I can't seem to remember much beyond it." He hefts the enormous glowing long axe. "This I remember. I am a warrior and perhaps even a hero, but not to my own people. That I cannot fathom." He taps his chest, "I remember the faces of many foes, men, orks, ogres, and other things I can't even name." He ponders a moment and wispers, "lostfate..." and then is silent.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 20, 2006)

"I have the strongest connection?"  Skitha thinks about this a moment.  "Connection to what?"


----------



## Rayex (May 20, 2006)

*Grokkun - Dwarven Cleric of Johan.*

Slowly opening his eyes after being reassured that his bond with Johan is still strong, Grokkun smiles. "I am Grokkun, as I am sure you will remember. I serve Johan, the god of.... Oh!" With an astonished expression, Grokkun sits down and stares out in the air. 

_I remember the name of who I serve, but not what cause.... _  


OOC:  



Spoiler



I havn't got that Portfolio you told me about; info about Johan the Diety.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2006)

Lily regards Voadam sourly.

"Well lah-dee-dah," she grumps. "Too bad we're not all 'travellers' or whatnot so this would just be a little inconvenience. But most of us can't even remember who we are, or what we can or can't do...so you'll forgive us if we're a bit..._concerned_."

She leans back against the side wall of the cart and frowns. "I do remember that bluish smoke you're talking about though... Everytime I try to remember something about my life, all I get is that fog. I thought it was just me."


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

Watching the apeman's shape change, Eglath has a moment of doubt and fear. _Could I be something else entirely and not even know it?_ To Lily he says, "No the smoke clouds my mind too." He ponders the others words for a while. _Hmm, a journal, that might not be a bad idea, maybe I should keep one. I have some coins, perhaps I could buy something in town._


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 22, 2006)

Near sunset Dirk pulls his wagon and his entrpid crew into Althora.
"Wlep afta hearing whats y'all been saying I thinks it only right to set y'enz up witha place to stay.  Least I can do.  My brother Drackus owns the local inn, The Rocky Tooth Tavern," Dirk beams with a bit of pride, "Hows abouts I get y'all a room for say a silver a peice? After thats I knows he got a Adventure's Registry for local job help, maybe youz can give that a try to see if  ya can remember more."

Dirk walks you to his brothers place.  After a brief arguement and some mention of a swimming hole incident, Drackus gives in and gives you 3 rooms for a silver each.

You each wake up to a cute young girl, about the age of 13, knocking on your doors who tells you your breakfast is ready.

When you get around to eating it is a feast of a breakfast. Best silver you ever spent as far as you can recall.
OOC: As there are 10 of you it is like 3 or 4 to a room, from there it is all yours again


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 22, 2006)

Skitha has been in the tavern part of the pub already for hours.  After a vivid dream in which she realized that the perferct way to build the ultimate spiked chain was to weld together gnomes in spiked full-plate, each holding a normal spiked chain, she awoke with only three hours sleep feeling perfectly refreshed, and sober which situation she went to remedy at once.    

"Hey, Watch this!" Skitha says to the incoming other adventurers, holding up an entire barrel of ale.  She chugs the whole thing in around half a minute, then shatters the barrel with a squeeze of her hand.  "Ale good.  Ale make Skitha strong.  Skitha like ale."


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2006)

Lily sleeps uneasily that night, never quite awakening, but tossing and turning, and muttering things in foreign tongues. When she awakens, she claims not to remember any of it, though something hangs over her that morning...keeping her silent and moody all the way through breakfast. Though that may just be how she is too.

Skitha's antics in particular seem to irk her. She regards the shattered stein and the inebriated woman and growls, "From the intense feelings of disgust and annoyance watching you is provoking in me, I think I can rule out any chance of me being a heavy drinker."

"In fact...I'll just have water," she adds to the bartender. 

Then she looks at the others.

"So here we are. What now?"


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath finds a bare stretch of floor in one of the rooms and lays out his bedroll, not trusting human sized furniture to hold him. Carefully removing his armor and oiling and otherwise maintaining it and his weapons carries him well into the evening. He sleeps fitfully his mind filled with strange dreams of events that may or may not be his past. Scenes of other Goliaths taunting him are particularly disturbing and he wakes at dawn damp with sweat and aching all over. He proceeds out of the inn in just a loin cloth and finds a rain barrel to wash himself. His back is covered with a large birthmark and his chest is scarred as if the skin had been abraded away. His stony gray hide covers rippling muscle. He goes back upstairs and returns shortly wearing a much lighter suit of studded leather instead of the massive metal he wore yesterday. Leaning his huge axe in a convenient corner he proceeds to eat a breakfast of such proportions that at should have cost a platinum rather than a silver. He joins Skitha in a mug of ale, but also has water with Lily. Between generous mouthfuls he responds. "I'm game for anything. Sitting around trying to think about what happened isn't my style. Let's find something productive to do."


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2006)

"*First lets look at our situation and what we can figure out*." Voadam starts ticking off items. 

"*First, my memory is lost dating back a minimum of a few months and possibly to a time when I was on a different world. My spellbook has significant additions in my own hand that would have at the very least taken months to learn and scribe. 

Second, the magics I had prepared are all of a combat nature, very little utility or investigatory magic. Everyone seems accoutred for martial activities with armor and weapons.

Third, though I do not have a memory of the past months, I have knowledge of each of your names, and a feeling that I know you and have worked with you.

Fourth, we all seem to share a memory of the blue gas.

Fifth, we ended up in that field with varying levels of memory loss*."

Voadam looks around to his companions.

"*So we must figure out who each of you are, what we can each do, what is the world we find ourselves in, what we were doing, and what happened to us*."


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2006)

Chester seats himself calmly at the table with the others and listens to their conversation.

"Perhaps some research is in order.  We have one heraldic symbol, one name of a god.  Perhaps those would be good places to start.  We can see if they are known in these parts, and who knows, perhaps we have been to this town before.  Simply getting out and being seen may lead to us be recognized."


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2006)

"Being recognized could be bad too," Lily notes darkly. "We're just as likely to have enemies or rivals we don't recognize as friends."

"Just saying, we should be careful of strangers. And right now, everyone's a stranger."


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

*Grokkun - Dwarven Cleric of Johan*

"I will try to seek out a temple, or perhaps a shrine, dedicated to Johan. I might get some answers there."  With warm ale and food-crumbs enjoying their new-found home in Grokkuns beard, the cleric smiles happily. "but for now, I am content with enjoying this great breakfast!"


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2006)

Chester shrugs heavily at Lily's comment.

"Even an enemy might inadvertently give us clues as to our identities.  Our worst enemy might be whoever put us in this situation, but if such a person wanted us dead, they could have done it while we were all asleep in that field."


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2006)

"*I agree with . . . Lily*." Voadam says, a slight hesitation as he wrests her name out of the blue mists "*We could have enemies, we are certainly equipped to fight and I would say we were ready to engage enemies. We did not awake at the mercy of an enemy but we could easily have escaped through the use of a teleport scroll. Or our memory and dislocation could have been the result of our disrupting a magical ritual that ate our memory but put us temporarily beyond our enemy's reach. We do not know and it would make sense not to make ourselves more vulnerable while we ferret out the truth*."


----------



## Lot (May 22, 2006)

Seifer wakes up out of a fitful sleep, the memory of woman's face surrounded by a blue vapor haunting him even now.  With a groan, he stretches and starts the laborious process of donning his armor.  Once worn, Seifer throws on the tabard with the unknown symbol.  Cradling his helm in his arm, he proceeds down to breakfast, his bastard sword slapping against his leg.  He looks a little overdressed for breakfast.

"Good morning.  After we eat, I was thinking of seeking out this smith; this Gerald fellow.  Also, maybe we can find some answers in the Adventurer's Registry.  Perhaps someone close to one of us has posted us as missing."

Seifer finishes speaking and sits in a chair next to Chester, reaching for a piece of bread and a knife for butter.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

Eglath thinks of his dark dreams and joins the conversation, "All the magical aspects of what the blue smoke and such might have been are far beyond me, but as others have said, if an enemy did this wouldn't it have been easier to just kill us? Have you considered the posibility that we choose this path. A fresh start with friends and no memories of past troubles? The gear that most of us carry would suggest that we are persons of some means. What of the case of our sodden companion? Would any deny that she has a desire to forget something?" He pauses to take a drink of water, "we might not want to find out our past."


----------



## JonnyFive (May 22, 2006)

Zzerki wole early, proped against the door to the room he shared with his companions.  making  his way out of the room in almost perfict silence felt natural to him and upon approching the barkeep, he had to call out to the man as he seemed to look right through him.  getting a bit of the food that was appatizing to him he took it to a back corner and proceded to eat there, alone and in silence.  as each person filtered down the stairs, Zzerki racked his mind for information on them.  mostly he was just getting back names to go with the faces, but giant seemed to hold a special place in his mind. Drifting over to the group, Zzerki managed to catch the giants last comment.  "Eglath, as much as that is a possibility, i believe it is wrong.  each of us may be good with gear but if you look at it, it seems that we were geared for battle.  also, i have the feeling that we were great friends, and fearsome on the battlefield togeather.  i just don't know why."  as he speaks, thouse who look at zzerki can see his skin change colors every so slightly, blending to his general backround.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

Drackus shuffles over to your general area with a book in hand, "Well ladies and gentlemen, I heard from Dirk that you were lookin' for some work, the church of Johan, and Gallopin' Garry.  Well ol' Gerald is only about half a block up to the right and should be to work within a short time, he usually starts just after me.  As for the church,” He pauses thinking for a second, “It is out here and to the left about three blocks down, they have already started.”

“Now on to what I love to do, this,” He opens the book, “Is this towns Adventurer’s Registry.  It just so happens that I have just the job for a group as large as you, but I will never force another to do something I won’t do.  There is a large sized bandit troupe just in the woods to the north.  If you want to take this ticket, you will have to each chip in 100gp only so I can take care of your funeral rites.  If you decide to go this route I will write up your funeral arrangements and then we will discuss the pay and intelligence on this job.  If ya wanna do this just come by here later.  If ya can’t find me my daughter,” he points a grubby finger at the little girl who woke you this morning, “Isabelle will know where to find me.  I will leave you to talk to yourself.”


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 23, 2006)

Dunestrider looks at each of his hazily remembered companions to see what they think of the man's request. "Earning the friendship of a town could result in someone hearing about us that knows us, for better or for worse. Perhaps we should help - I believe it's within our power and would be for the greater good, not to mention we might get something worthwhile - a bandit's horde in addition to a reward from Drackus perhaps? I'm in if each of you accept as well, though I do not wish to pay for any funeral arrangements. Should I die, let the earth take me as I am." Dunestrider awaits the company's final decision patiently.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 23, 2006)

Skitha's superhuman constitution finally gets around to processing the alchohol out of her bloodstream enough that she's able to speak and think intelligibly, if not intelligently.  She counts on her fingers a few moments.
"A hundred GP?  That's enough for. . . for. . . two thousand five hundred mugs of ale!  What kind of Funeral takes that much?"
She thinks a minute.
"I mean if I'm not alive to be drinking at it of course."


----------



## Lot (May 23, 2006)

Seifer nods as Dunestrider speaks.  "I must agree.  We're doing no good sitting here trying to remember.  We might as well try to do some good, spread our names with these good deeds, and hope someone who knows us finds out about it.  Maybe something will click when we get back into the field.  Just my opinion.  Anyways, 100 gold seems a bit steep but I've got nothing better to do with it at this time.  Count me in.

Seifer stands up.  His tall form, gleaming charcoal gray armor, and stern, hard expression give the impression of total competence and rightful confidence.  "I'm going to go speak with this smith.  I welcome all whom wish to come with me.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

Reaching into a pouch, Eglath comes out with a pair of small gems, and drops them on the table, "together these should pay for a funeral rite. I say we take the job. I don't remember much, but I do know that this is what I do." He looks to Seifer. "Count me in."  He sops a final buscuit and rises scooping up the gems and leaving an extra silver on the table.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 23, 2006)

Zzerki also pulls out a few gems, throwing them on the table.  "I'm in.  wait for me guys." he will also follow Seifer out to the blacksmith.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2006)

Lily counts out her coin purse and stares at the result. Seven silvery wheels of platinum, and fourteen of gold. After a moment she sweeps them back into the pouch, and looks up after Drackus with cold anger in her dark eyes.

"You know what I think? I think this whole 'adventure guild' is a complete scam. Who ever heard of adventurers PAYING for adventures?" Her voice roughens. "I think his brother overheard us talking about how we lost our memory and thought, 'hey! Easy marks!' Treats us to cheap room and meal so we're all soft with gratitude...then hit us with the other foot. A hundred gold each for -funeral- rites? That is the biggest load of dragon dung I've ever..."

For a peculiar moment, purplish veins start to pulse into visibility across the pale skin of her face, and the air around her hands shimmers ominously. Then she clenches her fists and takes a deep breath, and those...warning signs?...fade and vanish.

"You guys do what you want. I won't be taken advantage of. Not now. Not ever."

(OOC note- from the GM's post, it looks like Drackus wandered off again after his speech, thus Lily is addressing the party. If Drackus is still hanging around, she'll deliver the rant to him directly. )


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

Voadam watches what the innkeeper does with his book once he leaves then when Lily's anger rises he notes the shimmer with interest. When she is done with her outburst and the shimmer disappears he says "*Funeral expenses. That's a good one. Aye, I'm up for bandit hunting, but not paying for the priviledge to do so. Presumably he gets a cut from whoever hires the guild as well and he considers rich amnesiacs are a chance to double dip. I'll return these to our companions when we gather together again. Anybody care to see if the church cleric has a cure for memory loss while the others see about the smith? Or does everybody prefer to stay together as a group to start?*" Voadam scoops up Seifer's, Eldath's, and Zzerki's gems.


----------



## gabrion (May 23, 2006)

As they enter the city, Lugka shifts back into his natural form.  Able to speak again, he thinks out loud as the walk through the streets, 

*"What a strange thing this…city…I've never seen anything like it.  The stones here and the trees are very oddly shaped, in an unatural manner."* 

The last memories in Lugka’s mind are of his jungle home, living with his tribe.  He’s never seen a city, so the huge structures, bustling markets, and generally organized social structure are all foreign to him.  

Staying at the inn is likewise a disorienting and uncomfortable experience for him, especially having to send razorclaw into the stables instead of sleeping beside him.  The freedom of the wild is not in this place – which is enough to make up Lugka’s mind that he’d like to get out as soon as possible. 

While he enjoys breakfast, Lugka doesn’t really perk up until he hears the announcement of a possible adventure.  Letting the rest of the group know how he feels he says, 

*“I’ve never done this “adventuring” you speak of, or at least not in the time I can remember, but I would be happy to do it if it gives the chance to leave this city.  This place is not to my liking – nor to razorclaw’s.”*


----------



## hafrogman (May 23, 2006)

Chester scowls a bit at the suggestion, but when others start chipping in, he searches his belt for a moment before finding a money pouch.  He counts it's contents quickly.  Then recounts.

"Ha!  Not for me, I fear.  I don't have a hundred gold, even if I wanted to pay.  I say far better we go about this on our own.  We look into our memory, and our history.  And if that fails, we go and pick a fight with some bandits, free of charge.  And if we die, well then, I don't see myself caring too much what happens to my body."


----------



## Lot (May 23, 2006)

Seifer looks around helplessly, not happy about the expensive "funeral arrangements" but not comfortable arguing the point with the man who had just housed and fed them.  He looks to the group as he throws his cloak on over his shoulder, preparing to go to Gerald's.

"Drackus claimed to have intelligence about these bandits.  I would like to get that.  Maybe this funeral arrangement business is how things are done around here."  Seifer speaks with confidence but his eyes betray his lack of certainty.

"Anyway, I'm off to Gerald's.  I would like us all to stay together, as who knows what bit of information may spark a memory for any of us.  That being said, this line of questioning may not appeal to everyone.  I'd be happy to meet the rest of you at the temple after the smithy.  Seifer turns toward the door


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2006)

"Pfft," Lily says derisively. "We can just ask around to get 'intelligence.' There's nothing he's offering us we can't get for ourselves, and for a lot less."

She stands up. "But yeah, lets stick together. Just in case we DO have enemies waiting. Better to face them together than let them pick us off a few at a time."

"So blacksmith first?"


----------



## hafrogman (May 23, 2006)

Chester nods along with Lily.

"We lose nothing by refusing his offer now.  Perhaps we could work out something more ammendable to us all at some later time.  For now we have business.  We shouldn't have any trouble managing both trips today.  The church might be better first, just in case there indeed is a cure, all else is uneccesary."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 24, 2006)

"Yeah, Chester's right.  Let's just ask around before we give anybody money.  I'll go with whoever wants me around."


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"I agree we should stick together and I certainly won't protest waiting to give funeral money. I figured the 100 gp was a fair price for a coffin and grave in my size," he adds with a chuckle.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

"*All right then, we'll stick together and head to the smith's followed by the church to see what we can learn, deffering decisions and negotiations on the bandit proposal until later*."


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Lily nods firmly.

"Sounds good. Lets go."


----------



## Rayex (May 24, 2006)

*Grokkun - Dwarven Cleric*

Carefully counting his stash, currently hidden in his beard, the cleric sigh. "I'm broke, it seems. I will go with you to the smithy, if you come with me to the temple afterwards."

at the mentioning of the temple, Grokkuns voice falters slightly. 

_What will I find there, I wonder..._


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 24, 2006)

You all begin to slowly shuffle out of the inn on your way to the smith's forge.
[Sblock=Listen][sblock=DC 5]You hear a couple of men arguing at a distance.  Something about money or is it weapons, you can't quite here in the morning noise.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 10]You can hear a young man and an older man agruing over the price of weapons and it seems that by the tones in their voices they are not happy with the other.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15]There is a young and old man who are having an agruement about a shipment of goods.  The young man seems angry with the number of good he recieved[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20]You hear a young man yelling about recieving 25 instead of the 100 shortswords that he ordered.  The old protests that he was not given enough money for 100 he only recieved enough for 25 so that is what he made.  The young man begins to threaten him and saying that he will make the other 75 for the moeny he has given.[/sblock][/sblock]

[Sblock=Spot][sblock=DC 5]You see a dog run across the street into a local baker's.  You also notice 4 guards getting their equipment on for the day.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 10] You see the smith's shop on the left.  You watch as a young man spirals the older man around and begins to throw his hands around.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15]You see the smith's shop on the left.  You watch as a young man spirals the older man around and begins to throw his hands around.  The older man then moves into a darker corner you see him counting something.  Then he returns and begins to speak to the young man.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20] You see the smith's shop on the left.  You watch as a young man spirals the older man around and begins to throw his hands around.  The older man then moves into a darker corner you see him counting gold.  Then he returns and begins to speak to the young man. You then see the young man begin to reach slowly for a dagger on his back[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (May 25, 2006)

ooc: is the dc20 in the shop or outside?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 25, 2006)

The open air Smith's forge stands before you with the things you see before you.

OOC: All checks were made as you walked up to the smith's place


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2006)

"Hey!" Lily barks sharply, and quickly makes a beeline for the younger man, her armored hand outstretched to stop him.

"I've got business with this smith. Business that won't get done if you kill him. Leave the knife where it is."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 25, 2006)

"Huh?  A knife?  Who's got it?"


----------



## JonnyFive (May 25, 2006)

"the kid does."  Zzerki will hiss as he draws one of his own.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Voadam quietly draws a lodestone and waits to see how the young man reacts to Lilly's inervention.

ooc readied action to cast magnetism and draw away his blade if he draws it.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 25, 2006)

"This be none of your business you cow suckers, be gone!" they young man shouts over his shoulder without turning around.  He turns to see who is talking about him and sees that there are 10 of you and 1 of him, "Fine I will leave." 

To the old man, "I will get my stuff later, you sniveling snail, when these," he points a grubby thumb at your group, "goody to shoes aren't here to save you!"

With that the young kid leaves walking directly away from you. You all notice a patch on his right arm.[sblock=Arm Patch insignia]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

You are left standing in the open forge with an old man inside.  The smell of the forge and smelt is almost over powering.  You see many swords and suits of armor all of which seem to be of good quality, all bearing a small insignia on them.
[sblock=Insignia]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2006)

"Cow suckers?"


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

As Eglath is walking with the others, he stumbles and his helm falls over his eyes nearly causing him to fall down. As he reaches to adjust it he bangs the haft of his axe into the helm. As the stumbling fellow sorts himself out he notes he's missed something. He moves into a defensive stance raising his axe, "Knife? Killed? Cow Suckers? What did I miss?"


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Voadam snorts derisively at the retreating young man's bluster and puts away the lodestone. He turns to the smith and puts a friendly smile to the man shaking his head. "*Who was that young pup, good smith*?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

"Charcoal, the next time I see him," Lily grits, then she loosens up a bit on seeing the smith again.

"Yeah, who was he? And what was with that skull-looking patch on his arm?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

"He is Sabastian, a member of the Mandin bandits.  Damn group has been stealing from travelers for the past 2 months.  I made them a bunch of short swords about a day ago, and well he was not pleased with what I did.  I am Gerald, this towns smith.  So I am guessing by the look of ya, you are all adventures of some kind.  So if there are any wears you want new ones of or want yours customized I will be right here go have a look around," with that the Smith gives a wave of his hand and then turns around shuffling back to his hammer and flame.  He begins to work on a long sword.  The smell of the hot metal breaks up the soft water scent that had just been in the air.


OOC: The smith is only 8 feet from your current positions you are all surronded by his wares nothing small enough to pocket so don't even try it...


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 26, 2006)

"Is there any reward for beating him up?"


----------



## JonnyFive (May 26, 2006)

"WAIT! your _suppling_ the bandints?!" zzerki will ask in amazment.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

"That's kind of what I was thinking," Lily says dryly. "What did you expect, dealing with lowlifes like that? Fairness? And you KNOW what they're gonna do with those swords, right?"


----------



## Lot (May 26, 2006)

Seifer comes forward and steps before the smith.  "Master Gerald, my name is Sir Seifer Dagmar.  We have a problem but it seems you do as well.  Maybe we can help each other.  Have you met any of us before?  Or, are you familiar with this crest?"  Seifer shows the man his shield with the blue cockatrice.

"I know these seem like odd questions, but we are in a bit of a situation and and answers you give would be of great help. "


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

Eglath smiles, wondering if the smith made some unexpected modification to the swords given the bandits that limited their usefulness. He listens to the questions, but remains silent thinking the man overwhealmed by the barrage of questions. He looks over the wears trying to determine the smith's skill.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

Shame fills the mans eyes, "Aye I am supplying the bandits, I reasoned with myself that no one would get hurt," turning his head, "No I didn't think they would play fair that is why about half of the swords I gave them are rigged to fall apart," The old man gives a devilish grin.

"Well my dear boy let me see, I don't know any of you but," He studies the shield for a minute or two then continues, "Well the quality is astounding, the cockatrice was a house symbol but...," His voice trails off.

"During the dark time the five human nations took up the sword against each other, Wolf, Lion, Bear, Dragon, and Cockatrice.  They fought to the point that each of their kingdoms were almost erradicated.  They then scattered to the wind leaving their cities to rot.  If you are one of them you are of a lost nation.  One that has not been seen in 2000 years.  You must have gotten it in some old ruin there is no way...,"Gerald trails off all the while hammering the longsword, without skipping a beat.

"Anything else I can help y'all with?"

[Sblock=Scotley] Indeed his is quite the craftsman about 10th level with one level of almost every forge PrC just for diversity.  The percision on the metal work tells you that he is more than meets the eye in terms of how good he is.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC: All] I was going to open a little extra about your past here but no one had the required skill to do so.  Knowledge History, (hehe), bet you never thought you would need that in a game where you have no past.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

Lily glances at Seifer, giving his outfit a close look, then turns back to the blacksmith.

"All right, now I'm getting concerned because his armor looks like it was hot off the forge just a couple of weeks ago to me. How could it be two -thousand- years old? You're the smith, smith...you tell ME how old it is. Only look at it, don't just assume."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Only look at it, don't just assume."





He stops pounding on the sword and dips it in a barrel of water, it sizzles and crackles for a few seconds then he hangs it there in the barrel.  Gerald then goes up close and checks the armor.

"About 8 to 10 years old, give or take 5.  I am afraid that is all I can tell you.  He must come from the forgotten kingdom of the cockatrice.  Well boy where is it?  Where are you from? Or is this some kind of joke?  Cause I ain't in the mood for such jokes.  You may want to consult with someone who knows about where the ruins for the Cockatrice Kingdom are.  As it is I just know the ol' story of the five.  Someone like that would be able to help you more than the ol' smith."


----------



## Lot (May 27, 2006)

Seifer eyes the man skeptically.  "Kingdom of the Cockatrice? _Why would I wear the symbol of a long forgotten civilization?_

Seifer sees the smith is confused.  "I'm sorry for all these questions.  We have acquired some new items and we want to understand where they came from.  We have to understand our enemy.  I just want to make sure I'm not wearing the symbols of something odious or evil.  These being high-quality goods..."  Seifer points to his armor and shield.  "...I thought a quality smith would have information."

Seifer takes out five gold coins and passes them to Gerald.  "For your trouble.  If you can point us to who has more information to help us, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 27, 2006)

Skitha pats Seifer on the head lightly.  At his inquiring look she responds:
"I just wanted to see if it was real.  Most guys go bald way before they're 2000 years old."


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath considers the ramafications of the smith's words. _Could we have lost not only our memories, but 2000 years in that blue smoke?_ After a moments stunned contemplation he concludes, _there's no point in worrying about such a wild possibility, focus on the present._


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Trying to focus on the task at hand, Eglath asks the smith, "You say you made a hundred blades for these bandits? Would you guess that to be about their number?"


----------



## Lot (May 27, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Skitha pats Seifer on the head lightly.  At his inquiring look she responds:
> "I just wanted to see if it was real.  Most guys go bald way before they're 2000 years old."




Seifer runs his hand over his shaved head, where the dark shadow of his remaining hair shows an extreme receding hairline.

"Yes, much sooner than 2000 years."


----------



## hafrogman (May 28, 2006)

Chester shrugs at the revalation on the symbol.

"Perhaps someone has started using the cockatrice again.  2000 years is a long time, perhaps elsewhere has revived the tradition.  The bandits are a little more troublesome.  Is he likely to be able to come back as he promised?  Does nobody keep order in this town?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

"Alright alright! Let's see the temple," Lily decides. "I mean, if anyone's gonna know what's going on, it's a GOD, right? Seifer, this is your territory. Lead the way."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 30, 2006)

"Do you think they'll have any sacramental wine?"


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

*Eglath*

"I don't think I was an unusually religious man, but even the name of this God seems unfamiliar to me. I'll just keep quiet on this one." With a grin he adds, "unless we find some of that wine."


----------



## Lot (May 30, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Alright alright! Let's see the temple," Lily decides. "I mean, if anyone's gonna know what's going on, it's a GOD, right? Seifer, this is your territory. Lead the way."




Seifer looks at Lily with an odd expression.  "Unless you remember something about myself that I don't, I don't see how this is my territory.  I am an honorable man, no doubt, but you'll find my life is pretty grounded in earthly matters.  I'm sure that Grokkun is better suited for discussions of a divine matter."


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Lily winces and points to Grokkun. 

"Right. Right. Sorry. Maybe I didn't know us all as well as I thought."

She coughs.

"Anyway...we're off?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 31, 2006)

Bidding your pleasantries to Gerald you begin across town to the church.  

In the front of the great stone structure you see a giant symbol that looks to mimic Grokkun's symbol made completely of gold.  As you approach you see a human male with a simple brown tunic outside speaking to all who walk by.  As you approach the man walks up to you.

“Good Morning to you! I hope Johan is treating you wonderfully this morning.  Are you all believer’s in Johan’s greatness?”  the man points to Grokkun’s symbol.  “I am Brother Markus, the herald, I bring in the sheep to be cleansed.  Johan’s doctorine preaches that we must help others to be pure of heart and deed.  Do you have any questions of Johan’s greatness?”


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Lily covers her mouth with a hand, to stop herself from making a snide comment that wouldn't endear her to Grokkun. She coughs a little to cover for it. The sheep metaphor was just a little too accurate in her mind, but was the flock getting cleansed or fleeced? And good Gods! That symbol of gold? How petty and ostentatious was that? How many meals for the poor and hungry could that gold have bought? How many healings would it have paid for?

Maybe Johan's deific heart was in the right place, but his followers seemed to her like they were mucking things up a bit. Of course, Johan allowed it, but even Lily had to admit to herself...if she were god, and people were building HER gold temples, she'd probably let them. It'd probably be pretty nice...as long as you didn't ponder inconvenient questions like, 'if we have this gold, who doesn't?'

Having mastered herself, she lowers her hand and schools her face to stillness. Hopefully Grokkun would find what he needed to know quickly...


----------



## JonnyFive (May 31, 2006)

"Yea i got a question. does you great lord have an instant cure for memory loss?" Zzerki comments sarcasticaly.  _ug... i hate priests..._


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2006)

*Grokkun - Dwarven Cleric of Johan*

Bowing slightly to the priest, unsure wether this was the right way to greet someone from the same clergy, Johan tries to explain. "Greetings Brother Markus. I do not question Johans greatness, only..." He looks at his companios with a frown. "Well, I can't seem to remember much. I know I'm a cleric of this Johan, but that is about it. I thought, you might be able to help me get some ansvers. First and foremost, we" He motions to the group with him "need to find out what happened to us...."

"I guess what I am trying to say is... Perhaps we can go inside, talk more in private, all of us?" He suddenly realize that they are still out on the street, talking where everyone might hear them.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

Chester steps forwards and grasps Markus's hand, shaking it firmly.

"Good to meet you, Brother."

He nods at Grokkun's suggestion.

"Yes, the explanation might require some time.  Standing in the street is probably not our best option."


----------



## Lot (Jun 2, 2006)

Seifer follows his companions into the temple.  He stares at the golden symbol.  _Is this familiar.  I feel nothing about it._  Though Seifer does not recognize the symbol nor the name of Johan, he feels more comfortable around the priest.  

He speaks to Lily as they approach the entrance.  "I hope we figure something our with this.  I can't help but feel the more we learn, the more questions we're going to have.  "


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2006)

Lily shrugs. "Answers or no, we need to keep sight of the now too. Like, what are we going to DO? We've got some money between us, but that won't last forever. Chasing memories may be an attractive hobby, but it won't keep our armor patched."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 2, 2006)

Brother Markus leads you to a meeting room.  The room is large enough for all of you to stand or sit comfortably.  In neat rows are 8 rows of 10 or so chairs that look to be quite comfy.  The walls are adorned with pictures of artists rendering of Johan and of quite seren places.  The floor is a tile pattern of blues and greens.  This would be one of the fanciest places so far, that you have visited.

"Now Brother Grokkun how have you been?  Last I heard you were leading a church in the desert wastes, but that was 5 years ago.  What is it you needed?  Who are your many new members of the church of Johan?  How impolite of me..., " he bows and says a small prayer, "Does anyone need anything?" he motions to the others in the room.



[Sblock=Spellcraft: Grokkun, Voadam, and Lugka]When he prays he casts Mass Bless and Mass Aid[/sblock]

OOC: Everyone gains +1 to attack, +1 to damage, +1 to saves vs fear, +19 temp hp for 15 hours


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Feeling the power of Johan's blessing, Eglath is content. "Thank you brother Markus, my only need is the help with the problem of memory we all share."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 2, 2006)

"Yeah, everybody else seems to think forgetting is a problem.  I can't tell you how many drunks would consider this a blessing.  I'm not sure if I do or not because I can't remember if there was anything to forget."  Skitha thinks a moment.  "Oh yeah, I noticed that my bag can hold more booze on the inside than it is big.  I think it might be magic.  Can you cast that sense magic spell or whatever and see if we have any other magic stuff?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2006)

*Eglath*

The Goliath nods approvingly, impressed that the party drunk has such a good idea.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2006)

Lily pounces on something the priest said.

"Five years! Five!" A look of enormous relief spreads over her face, and she sags against a pillar. "Not two thousand...five." With a big grin she goes to the priest and shakes his hand vigorously.

"Father, that's some of the best news I've had -all stinking day-. Thank you."

She then adds, "Do you happen to remember -where- Grokkun's temple was? I mean, specifically? Name of the city, and so on? That'd be a big help. Also, like some of my friends here have said, if you happen to have a potion or spell for restoring memories...we could really use that too."

Beaming, she steps back to let the priest answer.


----------



## Lot (Jun 4, 2006)

Seifer steps forward to speak, as well.

"You seem to know Grokkun.  We have all lost our memory, so we remember nothing but each other.  Are you familiar with me?  Or the Dagmar family?  I would love to get to the bottom of this."

Seifer steps back, realizing they are probably bombarding this poor priest with too many questions as it is.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 5, 2006)

"Whoa, lots of questions and answers I have few.  Grokkun was a student of my friend in Balstion, Aldren I think his name was, I think that Grokkun worked at a church in Mordkinal on the edge of the wastes."

Turning to Seifer, "House of who? No, I don't think...," his voice trails off, "Maybe you should see Orillous Von Barkus, he is a history nut been known to collect a few old volumes that no one else can get their hands on just don't say I sent you.  Bad incident a while back, came into ownership of a percieved holy docterine and we had to check its validity.  Turned out to be a fake he never for gave us."


At Lily's mention of being glad and being a first smile he says, "I only pass Johan's grace from me to you, my child."

"Well let me get some vials and see what I can do for you and your memory loss," he leaves for only 3 seconds and returnes with a small chemistry set, "Let me see what I can figure out."

Brother Markus begins casting spells. He puts his finger to his chin and begins mixing blue and green and red vials in varying amounts.  "I have never seen this level, nor manner of spell, which caused this.  So I cannot be sure that this will work 100% the best I can guess is between 1% and 10% depending on effectiveness.  So who wants to try it?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 5, 2006)

"I'll go first, should be fun." Zzerki offers


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Figther 5*

Eglath says nothing, but stays near the rear of the party. He plans to go last.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Chester scratches at his head, not nearly as relieved as Lily.  There were many logical explanations for Seifer's crest being ancient, but five years is a long time to have been wandering lost, and he still couldn't remember anything before that time either.  As he is thinking, Zzerki volunteers for the priest's treatment.  Very well, a few more moments shouldn't hurt, but Chester will be sure to be among those that give this a try.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2006)

Voadam meanwhile has been focusing on the Johan holy symbol of Grokkun's trying to pierce the blue fog obscuring his memory by sheer will power. He thinks to himself "If I travelled with a Johan cleric I would probably have learned something of them." He looks around at the altar, the cleric's robes and accoutrements, etc.  

As the cleric starts his spellcasting Voadam mutters to himself "*Aid, bless, enchantment compulsions. Ach! I should have checked immediately for enchantment magics, if the fog was a permanent effect a dispel could possibly, though more likely a break enchantment would work*."


----------



## gabrion (Jun 6, 2006)

Lugka follows along with the group and takes in the sights and sounds of the city.  His slight feeling of paranoia increases when they enter the church...he finds something wrong with this kind of worship.  Despite the urge to let the group know that they should all get out of here as soon as possible, Lugka bites his tongue and follows along to see what happens.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2006)

"*I will volunteer as well. I am knowledgeable about spells and most matters of the arcane Borther Markus, though I am not an alchemist and I am unfamiliar with any such substances that might aid us. I would be interested nonetheless in hearing about these compounds you are creating.*"


----------



## Lot (Jun 6, 2006)

Seifer steps forward as well.  

"I would like to try this procedure, whatever it is.  I feel like there are elements in my life that my honor counts on me remembering.  Oaths I have made and promises I intend to keep.  Please, help me remember and Johan will have a friend in me."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2006)

Lily leans against a nearby pillar and watches with a mixture of curiosity and trepidation.

"You guys go ahead. I'll watch...from over here. Those bottles aren't too big. I figure I'm out of the blast radius over here. But, um, drink up! Enjoy!"

She grins teasingly.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2006)

"*Will we be able to aid the alchemy by focusing on the types of memories we hope to recover, or will it be an essentially chaotic recovery*?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

Chester rolls his eyes at Lily's antics, and awaits word from Markus.  The sooner they got on with this procedure, the sooner they should remember whatever they're going to.  Perhaps then he will know why he associates with these people.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 9, 2006)

The five volunteers begin to work themselves into a line.

At Voadam’s question Markus, startled, answers, “Is there anything that you as a group share, a common memory or another commonality?”

“Here,” Markus begins to pass out to the five a small vial of a green thick liquid, “Drink this but sit down first.  It may have a bit of a kick."

As each takes their drink they understand why he said to sit it tastes like a strong liquor with quite the back side kick.  Each of you feels your stomach flip as the drink hits your full stomachs.

Seifer and Chester seem to be just fine the vial has had no effect.

Zzerki, Voadam, and Eglath each of you after one minute feels light headed and fall to the floor.  Each of you has a dream.
[sblock= Zzerki, Voadam, and Eglath]Through the blue smoke you begin to see a face with very angular features and very hard eyes.  The image pans back, he is wearing a black and red robe that covers from his neck to his feet.  As the image pans back you see that he is standing at the top of a very long staircase made completely of stone.  There are two rather large dragon carvings that run from the top of the stairs to the bottom like grand handrails.  The man begins to speak, “Now my followers we shall begin what we started so long ago. We shall summon Xiphid back from his banishment!” With a bright flash he begins to glow a bright red.  Your view begins to pan you start to see the large group of followers you can make out 5 of the faces.  And standing between these 5 faces you see 10 you know it is you and your compatriots, bound and gagged.  Slowly the blue smoke begins to fill your vision again.  The dream fades and you come back to the real world. [/sblock] 
Each of you awakes finding that what felt like hours of time was but mere seconds.  You find Brother Markus standing over you with a relieved face.   “It should not have done that I apologize deeply for any pain I have inflicted.”


~   ~   ~
[sblock=Saves] 

```
Character     Skill   Roll    Total
-----------------------------------
Seifer          5      18       23
Chester        10      10       20
Zzerki          4      04       08
Voadam          6      06       12
Eglath          7      05       12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

"So," Lily says, leaning over from behind Markus. "Did you remember anything? Are you all right?"


----------



## Lot (Jun 11, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "So," Lily says, leaning over from behind Markus. "Did you remember anything? Are you all right?"




Seifer looks at his vial with frustration.

"I feel very little.  It seems I got a bad dose.  I remember nothing new."

Seifer looks to the rest of the volunteers.  

'"Maybe the others had more luck."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 12, 2006)

"_Pah_ that crap is worse that achohol.  yea i remembered something.  I think we were part of a ritual to bring back some old thing by the name of Xiphid.  and i'm possitive that we wern't there of our free will as we were bound and gagged." Zzerki informs the group.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

Voadam rolls up from lying prone on the floor, his hand going to his head. "*Its got a kick to it that does. I'll be wanting another. Aye, I got that same image, though it wasn't quite a memory. It was more like my spirit was floating in a scene and I could see what was going on. But I was not in my body and at one point I could see myself bound and gagged. The experience was a bit like I understand astral projection is supposed to work. The potion seems to work like hostile magic, your body will attempt to resist, you have to accept the magic for it to work into you*."

Voadam shakes his head. "*I should have disarmed that bandit earlier, I've a feeling I'll want a blade soon enough. Cultists, red and black robes, all of us trussed as if for a sacrifice to complete a summoning or freeing ritual, dragon carvings in stone. Then more mist. Any of you recognize that name? Brother Markus*?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2006)

Chester looks puzzled and shrugs at Seifer.

"I didn't get anything either.  It's strange, not much of a kick at all.  This vision you claim to have seen, were Seifer and I there?  I'm trying to understand why it didn't work for us."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

"*We were all there, all bound and gagged as the cult leader began to glow red*."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2006)

"Magic's unpredictable," Lily says shortly to Chester. "It works...it doesn't...who can say why? Anyway, I'm starting to think maybe our quest to recover our memories should end right here. I may not remember much, but it doesn't take a genius to see that there was some -serious- bad news in our pasts. Hard to pronounce names, bondage, glowing cultists...the whole bit."

She looks around at the others, gauging their expressions.

"Are we sure we still want to know? We have our stuff, our lives, our souls...maybe we should just chalk this one up to 'insane luck' and get on with our lives."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 13, 2006)

At the mention of "summoning Xiphid" Brother Markus goes deathly pale.

"Please tell me they did not what to summon Xiphid, The Demon Lord.  His return would surely plunge us back into another dark age, as it did the last time.  Then, unlike now, we had great heroes, like Morand and Torlin, to banish him.  Did the cultist say his name?"

Brother Markus is now wringing his hands visibly worried.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> At the mention of "summoning Xiphid" Brother Markus goes deathly pale.
> 
> "Please tell me they did not what to summon Xiphid, The Demon Lord.  His return would surely plunge us back into another dark age, as it did the last time.  Then, unlike now, we had great heroes, like Morand and Torlin, to banish him.  Did the cultist say his name?"
> 
> Brother Markus is now wringing his hands visibly worried.




"*So he's a demon lord? Aye he named him and spoke of bringing him back. I take it he's a destruction rule and conquer demon and not a simple pact maker in his dealings with mortals then. Got any books with lore on him I could study?*"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Magic's unpredictable," Lily says shortly to Chester. "It works...it doesn't...who can say why? Anyway, I'm starting to think maybe our quest to recover our memories should end right here. I may not remember much, but it doesn't take a genius to see that there was some -serious- bad news in our pasts. Hard to pronounce names, bondage, glowing cultists...the whole bit."
> 
> She looks around at the others, gauging their expressions.
> 
> "Are we sure we still want to know? We have our stuff, our lives, our souls...maybe we should just chalk this one up to 'insane luck' and get on with our lives."




"*We have enemies. If demons and cultists are in our path it is best to know it so we can face them aware rather than be caught unprepared if they come after us again. And there is the matter of veangance. Honor demands an answer to wrongs done upon us. Those claws upon your gauntlet are not for scratching backs, but for vicious close in fighting. I've known pit fighting gladiators who specialized in such weapons and they are not to be discounted. I've hunted demons before and they can be faced, though it is much better to be prepared than to face them unawares*."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

Lily nods unhappily and waves a hand as if to break up the words.

"Yeah yeah, I know," she admits. "I just have a feeling we're gonna wish we couldn't remember all this again before we're done with it. But okay. So...we need an expert on demonology, right? Someone who'd know what the summoning ritual for this thing is like. Maybe that'll give us a clue about what happened to us. After all, it's obvious the summoning failed. We're here...Xiphex isn't."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

"*Actually whether it succeeded is an open question. And it raises an important point. Brother Markus, can you perform the magic of detecting the presence of evil? If so please perform it upon me. To my knowledge I bear no item of dark magic and should reveal no taint of evil unless something has happened without my knowing. I want to eliminate the possibility that we are living hosts for the return of this demon. That would explain our being let loose without memories and with our arms and armor. The presence of supernatural evil and possession should be detectable to priestly divinations or paladinsight though*."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

Already pale, Lily's face whitens further until it seems of almost chalky color.

"You manage to come up with the happiest and shiniest of ideas," she says dryly. "No wonder I wound up travelling with you."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You manage to come up with the happiest and shiniest of ideas," she says dryly. "No wonder I wound up travelling with you."




"*Nah you were probably beguiled by my dashing good looks and volunteered to be my bodyguard just to be near me as I spent evenings drinking with Skitha*." Voadam winks as a grin crosses his face. "*My demon lore expertise was just a secondary bonus for you, I'm sure.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2006)

"So, this Xiphid guy. . . bad, right?  I'm not familiar with the tale, or at least I'm not anymore.  These great heroes, what did they do?  Didn't they kill him?  Is it really possible to bring back ancient dead demons?"

Chester scowls slightly at his empty vial again, more annoyed than ever that he missed the show.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "So, this Xiphid guy. . . bad, right?  I'm not familiar with the tale, or at least I'm not anymore.  These great heroes, what did they do?  Didn't they kill him?  Is it really possible to bring back ancient dead demons?"




"*He said they banished the lord. You can bring back the banished. I will create illusory images of the ones I remember tomorrow so you can all be aware of these cultists. I will have to prepare different magic than that I have readied currently to do so though.*"


----------



## Lot (Jun 14, 2006)

Seifer looks disturbed, silent for a moment.  Finally, he speaks.

"What I don't understand is what any of us had to do with this summoning.  Why us?"

Seifer paces for a moment in though, clanking back and forth across the temple floor.

"It sort of changes the perspective of our problem.  We were talking about hunting bandits just awhile a go.  Now we're discussing demons.  And we still don't know where to start."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2006)

"*Why us is a good question. There are still plenty of mysteries to be solved here. The bandits are a problem here, not our problem unless we make it ours. I am still in favor of doing so after our encounter with their factor. The demon lord cultists using us seems to be our problem however and may come back to haunt us whether we pursue it or not. The place to start seems clear to me. Learn everything we can so we can take appropriate actions. Which brings us back to the church and Brother Malkus. Any ways you can provide us with more information will be helpful.*"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2006)

"We could try a sage too," Lily points out. "Wizard's guild maybe." She glances at the priest and asks, "Anything like that around here?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Slower to recover from the potion's effects than the others, Eglath finally joins the conversation. "I had the same vision, with the cultists." He shakes his head, "I wonder what happened next? Did we somehow free ourselves or is our memoryless presence here some part of the cultist's designs?"  With a sigh he waits for the priest's response to Lily's question.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 16, 2006)

Chester remains silent, watching those that partook of the substance with him.  What makes them different?  Did they all see what they thought?  Was he simply unable to see his own past, or were they somehow delusioned into this shared memory?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 17, 2006)

"You are in Altora, this is where the mage guild got its start!  Down the back alley past The Whining Grave, take a left at Motty's Potion store, and then finally you will see a small tower on your left tell the apprentice at the door that Brother Markus is willing to give him information on Susan, but he must first let you in and lead you to...," He pauses for a second, " What was the headmasters name again.  Ah yes there it is, Alexander Fonthane, The Red Wizard."

Grukkon very quiet through out the whole ordeal finally breaksdown, "From what I can remember of history I remember that Xiphid's Summoning last time took a portal.  A human portal.  Since I have sinced no such thing in any of us, it means.  Yeah that someone else is the portal.  Your description of your dreams seems like a scrying spell.  If you wouldn't mind I think I will study here trying to find if there are any volumes of prophecy that pertain to the second coming of Xiphid."

Bother Markus turns to you all, "Anyone need anything else from the wonderful grace of Johan?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2006)

Lily nods at Grokkun. "Good idea. We'll keep you posted on what we learn. And I think we're all right, Brother Marcus...for now. We may take you up on that offer later, if things go south. Until then, lets head for this guild."

She looks at the others to see if they agree.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2006)

"You have been most generous. I would ask nothing further of Johan's grace." Turning to the others he adds, "I don't think I'm overfond of wizards, but I guess the tower is our next stop."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 18, 2006)

"Stuff just gets worse every place we go.  First we're paying for funerals, then bandits, now evil demon overlords.  It's enough to drive a girl to drinking.  I hope the mages are more hospitable than those priests, not a drop of wine in the place."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Turning to the others he adds, "I don't think I'm overfond of wizards, but I guess the tower is our next stop."




"*I'll remember that."* Voadam says with a smile. "*And I agree the tower should be next for the majority of us. Who knows, maybe I am a member of this guild and have some allies there."*

*Grokkun your researching church lore on the Lord would be helpful for us. Similarly notifying the greater church that this is an issue would probably be wise as well so that we have a power group beginning to make preparations to counteract the Lord. Brother Markus, I thank you for your offers of aid and if I can think of more questions or requests for divine magical aid in the future I shall indeed turn to you. In fact, now that I think of it, if there is a church library with documents pertaining to demonology or this lord in particular I would appreciate a writ granting me permission to access and read the documents if such is within either yours or Grokkun's power to grant.*"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

"Good thinking, V," Lily says approvingly. "Why don't you do the talking when we get to that tower? Which we should probably head out for now, yeah?"

She nods at Markus. "Thanks, Markus. For all the help. We'd still be lost if you hadn't come through like that."

Farewells done for the moment, she heads for the door.


----------



## Lot (Jun 20, 2006)

Seifer shakes his head.  His companions have seemed to have found some answers and a direction; a motivation.  He looks to Chester, whom seems as lost as he.

"Wizards and cultists?  Demon summoning?  I feel like a spectator in my own life.  I don't really know who I was, but something about this whole situation feels especially alien."

Seifer starts for the door, speaking towards Lily.

"Let's go see about this wizard.  I doubt things could get more confusing for me, so it must be a step in the right direction."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 20, 2006)

"Hrm... priests, now wizards... i'm feeling a serious urge to go hunt some bandits now...  ah well.  where we off too?"  Zzerki will ask the group.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2006)

Chester can only shrug.

"I'm sure action will come to our lives soon enough, Zzerki.  For now we seek knowledge.  Then, with knowledge in hand we can seek to sort out the rest of our problems.  It doesn't seem like any of us are on the route to a relaxing retirement."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 20, 2006)

"I wonder. . . have any of your considered that maybe we were trying to summon this Ziffy guy ourselves?  Maybe we used to all be evil.  Or maybe Ziffy's really a good guy and we needed him to save the world.  That would explain why I'm hanging around people like you, I was the demon's drinking buddy, we've got a cleric to do the summoning and some bodyguards, and Lily for a virgin sacrifice.  But Lily wasn't true to Ziffy so he erased our memories as punishment."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

"Um, I for one prefer to seek a little more knowledge before we go trying to summon demons. I say we make for the tower."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 20, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Um, I for one prefer to seek a little more knowledge before we go trying to summon demons. I say we make for the tower."



"But you have to admit it's a good theory.  It fits all the facts right?"

[sblock]I'd just like to comment that I'm well aware of the idiocy of Skitha's comments.  She doesn't believe it either as any halfway decent sense motive will show, she's just bored and making things up to amuse herself.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2006)

Chester rolls his eyes slightly at Skitha's suggested history.

"I seriously doubt we were trying to summon a demon, or were evil at all for that matter.  We seem to have a pretty good sense of who we are, if nothing else.  We are good people, we were good people. . . I hope.  You might drink with anyone that was buying, but I doubt I'd be a demon's bodyguard and Lily. . ."

He stops and gazes at the dark robed woman, trying to judge her suitability as a virgin sacrifice, grinning rather foolishly.  Chuckling to himself, he shakes his head.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

Lily pauses for a moment, narrowing her eyes to give Skitha a glare over her shoulder.

"You know, you have a very big mouth," she says angrily. "How about plugging it back up again with another flask of booze, huh?"

She resumes walking...a bit more stiffly this time.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 21, 2006)

You make your way out of the Church of Johan sans Grokkun.  Proceeding down the front stairs you begin to make your way down the main road toward your first turn.

"That's them boss," you hear a slightly familiar voice.  As you turn around you see the boy, Sabastian, who was harassing the Smith along with one other person.  Beside the whiny brat stands a gaunt 12-foot-tall creature resembling a mummified human corpse with rusty red skin, thick greenish black hair, a hooded black cloak, and eyes, teeth, and nails like poisonous verdigris.  In his hand is a scythe to match his size.

In a deep calm sinister voice the very large figure addresses you, “Ahh so it is you,” he addresses you each by name in turn.  “This wimpling of human flesh said he had seen you.  I almost didn’t believe him.  But here you are…” he turns to Sabastian and gives him a wave of his hand.  Sabastian runs off at a speed you didn’t think he could have.

“Steady your swords and spells,” he lifts his hand to the party and looks at Voadam with a keen glare.  “I did not come here to fight you if I had you would all be dead.  The mortal to whom my master sees fit for me to serve asks that you stay away from his men.  He thinks it better you leave all together.  I don’t think like that.  I wish the chance to kill the Ungotu.  So I leave you with a choice.” He pauses.  It seems the whole city is quietly waiting his choices.

“One, you walk out of this town into the fire peaks and stay there for eternity.  Or Two, you meet the Mandin bandits at their base camp and remove them.  Because I hate Yogoth, their leader, more than I currently hate you I will spare you your lives for now, and leave after the bandits defeat.  Or you can fight me now and all these innocent lives can hang in the balance.”

Reaching into his cloak he drops a piece of paper on the ground, “Here, a map,” the thing turns and walks away from you at a nice leisurely pace.

OOC: Each of you at the mention of the Fire peaks remember that it is a chain of volcanoes that separated the humans and the rest of the world after the First Great War.
Just for effect imagine the man's voice as this voice only a little deeper and robust


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 21, 2006)

"Did he just try to. . . _hire_ us to do a job for him?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 21, 2006)

"No, he just threatened us and this entire town if we dont.  nothing wrong with going after the bandits though, right?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

Eglath stands, his weapon at the ready watching the tall gaunt being depart. "I want to know who we are or at least were, but if it means conversing with him again, not knowing might not be so bad..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2006)

Lily spits on the ground.

"If it wants the bandits dead, maybe they're not so bad," she growls. "Ask me, I say we don't let this thing turn us. If we do what it says, it has strings on us. If we do the opposite, it still controls us. Best thing to do is ignore it and do what we'd do anyway. Mage tower anyone?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2006)

"*I think it would be good if that one did not find out we are missing chunks of memory*." Voadam considers the creatures' statements. "*I believe that is a summoned fiend, perhaps even an Aspect, ordered to serve Yogoth, a leader of the Mandin bandits. The fiend wants to be free of his servitude but is bound by the commands of his master to serve Yogoth. He therefore delivered Yogoth's proposal to us but made one of his own outside of the hearing of the bandit. His personal proposal would serve to free him of his servitude to Yogoth through Yogoth's death. Service from a bound fiend is not always beneficial. The master could be another fiend or a mortal spellcaster, a cultist or perhaps even one from the guild. We will have to tread carefully*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2006)

"Well, I have no desire to throw myself into a volcano. . . but I am loathe to jump when such a fiend tells me to, even if I were planning to jump before I was told.  If we kill Yogoth would this creature still be bound?  Or free to do as it pleased?  I do not wish to be responsible for allowing it free reign over our world."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "If we kill Yogoth would this creature still be bound?  Or free to do as it pleased?  I do not wish to be responsible for allowing it free reign over our world."




"*That is my reading of it. He is bound by his master who ordered him to serve Yogoth. If we kill Yogoth, he is still bound to this world but would be free to do as he wills until his master gives him new commands*."

Voadam starts heading down towards the mage's guild with the party.

"*I want to find out what that thing was and what the Ungotu is.*"


----------



## Lot (Jun 21, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lily spits on the ground.
> 
> "If it wants the bandits dead, maybe they're not so bad," she growls. "Ask me, I say we don't let this thing turn us. If we do what it says, it has strings on us. If we do the opposite, it still controls us. Best thing to do is ignore it and do what we'd do anyway. Mage tower anyone?"




Seifer nods

"I agree.  I don't have my decisions made for me; especially by some loathsome thing such as that.  We continue to the wizard tower, I say, and deal with the bandits when WE say, not it."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2006)

*Eglath*

"At first I wasn't terribly concerned about my past, but now I see that others know more than I do. I find that unaccpetable. Let us make haste to our next source of information."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 23, 2006)

The group is in agreement that doing the demon's bidding is not high on their to do lists and makes haste to the wizard's tower.  As you approach you can see why Brother Markus said you couldn't miss it.  

The guildhall is the size of a small fort inside the city limits through the gates you can see a statue standing above the rest.  The statue is of an elf with a teardrop flame around him, whose arms are in the air and he looks to be shouting.  In the courtyard are some where around 25 to 30 robed men and women and another 5 or 10 heavily armed men patrolling the yard.

At the gate stands a grizzled man who seems very unhappy, “No we are not giving out food so go away.”

You begin to reprimand the guard but when you open your mouths to do so you see one of the robed men do a double take then run to the gate.  “Voadam?? Is that you? Your hair is a little different than I last saw you are you getting gray?” you do not recognize the man but he recognizes you, “Horris don’t you ever check id’s before you go turning members away?  Geez get this gate open.  Voadam I haven’t seen you in ages last it was helping you find that what was it again? Oh never mind that,” Motioning to everyone, “Come come, Voadam and I have lots to catch up on!!”


OOC: Outer section: [sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock] Tower Section: [sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2006)

"*Indeed it is good to see you! I've been out of circulation for a while and there is much I would like to catch up on. Let's get someplace we can really talk and I'll introduce you to my companions. I would love to hear what's been going on here lately and of course, I have some new projects that I could use some aid with*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2006)

Chester looks at the others and shrugs.

"I'm beginning to feel left out here.  When will I meet my old friends?"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 23, 2006)

"If they're not giving away food they probably won't give away wine either." Skitha mutters to herself.  With a sigh of one undergoing great tribulations on behalf of her friends, she follows them in.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 24, 2006)

"you aint the only one chester"  zzerki comments as he follows the wizards inside the keep


----------



## Lot (Jun 24, 2006)

Seifer follows Voadam and the rest into the fortress.  He turns to Chester.

"I've never had much time for wizards, myself, but they are generally a knowledgable bunch.  Maybe they'll have more information on this cockatrice crest.  Maybe they can shed some light on those of us not fortunate enough to have visions."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2006)

Lily lingers slightly at the tail of the party, hesitating to go in. Seeing Voadam recognized, welcomed, inspired not hope but a sort of burning, angry bitterness...and a deep aching fear. When she met someone who knew her...would they greet her as kindly? She had no reason to doubt it, and yet she did.

Still, she was among friends now at least. Worry about the rest when it came.

With a deep breath to steady herself, Lily steps across the threshold into the wizard's tower, and hastens to keep up with the others.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2006)

*Eglath*

With a grin Eglath responds to Chester, "Perhaps you never had any friends. I like this not at all, but as Seifer said, they are usually knowledgable." He goes in with the others.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2006)

Nettled more than he thought he would be by the comment about graying Voadam runs a hand through his hair as he takes in the details of his old guild comrade then grins and shakes it off "*Everybody wants to live a long life. Nobody wants to be called old*." Looking over the robed apprentices as he trods in with the wizard Voadam says "*Any new talent of note?*" Without breaking his stride he then turns directly to the wizard and asks "*And any changes in the guild I should be aware of?*"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 26, 2006)

The wizard clearly overwhelmed, "Voadam, let us eat and have some tea first.  It is the mid-day hour."  You make your way into an intricate dining hall, noticing that it has been about 6 hours since your last meal another cheap meal seems ok by your frugal standards.  

After enjoying quite the large lunch of steak and potatoes dressed with carrot and pea vegetables, you each sit back and drink your hot drink of choice.  (Tea for most, Coffee if you wish, and Irish Coffee for those who want it.)

The robed man pulls a pipe out and begins to smoke a sweet smelling leaf leaning back he begins to speak, "Let me see, Oh yeah, for those of you who I don't know I am Tarken Kilvon, the Blue Wizard.  I currently, and even you don't know this Voadam, third in rank and power here at the guild, not a bad job if I do say so myself.  There have been 6 new prodigies that have been admitted to the guild as students.  Each one shows great strides in mastering control over their abilities.  I have a personal fondness for Ann Parthis, her raw power and ability is years above the other students.  She is already at the rank of White Wizard.”

The man takes slow pulls from his pipe before he continues, “One of the biggest changes was that Alexander Fonthane, became our Red Wizard.  He has been hard at work organizing out many branches and creating communication networks so we can talk to our brothers in Mehedren, halfway across the world.  They are battling a rebound in the half-dragon power center that use to rule that land.”

“Oh Voadam in leave I accepted this for you,” he hands you a badge green in color, “You are now a Green Wizard and this,” he hands you a fairly large purse of coin, “Your back-pay for your last job you never came back after you completed it, 6,600 gold pieces.”

“So what new projects have you been working on my dear friend, and who are your guests?  Any wizards among them?”


OOC: Color seems to go Brown, White, Orange, Yellow, Black, Green, Blue, Red with the most members being in the bottom 4 groups.  For everyone who replies to this or replied to during the entrance you have earned 3,000 XP for your choices so far.  Keep it up!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Relaxed after a large meal, Eglath looks up from his tea to respond. "I am Eglath, a warrior rather than a wizard, I thank you for this fine lunch."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 26, 2006)

Voadam drinks his green tea with unconscious formality though he eats the steak and potatoes with gusto. He accepts the green badge and purse with a smile, apparently more pleased with the badge.

Voadam smiles "*No Tarken, no new members here. They follow different paths than the disciplines of the wizardly Art*." He makes introductions for all then says "*There are a number of projects I'm working on, though some matters are confidential for the moment. However there are many distinct elements I can and would like to discuss. Cultists of a banished demon lord seeking his return, a blue mist, the limitations of a present but bound fiend, identification of a specific fiend, the word 'Ungotu'. Oh yes! And I had a run in with a member of the Mandin bandits, I heard their leader goes by the name Yogoth*."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2006)

From the moment she'd entered the wizard's tower, a slow but insidiously increasing itch had dug at the back of Lily's eyeballs. Through lunch, she'd been able to ignore it, but by the time the others were exchanging pleasantries (and not-insignificant sums of money, she saw...oh yes, that she saw) the itch was so bad she sat with her palms pressing against her closed eyes, hoping that the pressure or darkness would help soothe them. So far, it wasn't working.

Even so, she listened to the conversations, especially Voadam's, with interest. Wizards were, by and large, a well educated bunch. She was sure that at least -some- useful answers would come of this...though if Voadam didn't name-drop Brother Markus fairly soon, she was going to do it herself. Blue Wizard was fine and well, but if they could talk to the Red, why shouldn't they?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2006)

Chester sits idly watching as Voadam chats with the wizard.  Somewhere in his mind floats the knowledge that there is a reason that he is not one of their ilk, but what that reason is escapes him.  He has the mind, and the penchant for magic, but a wizard he is not.

He sips his tea quietly, and raises an eyebrow at the rather large sack of gold that Voadam is handed.  For a brief fleeting moment he wonders if he SHOULD have been a wizard after all.  He chuckles silently to himself at the thought, then Lily catches his eye.  Sitting hunched over with her hands clutched to her head she looks ill.  He leans in close and whispers to her so as to not interrupt Voadam and his wizard friend.

"Are you unwell?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2006)

Lily nods towards the whispering voice.

"Yeah...my eyes are just bothering me," she whispers back. "Maybe I'm allergic to something in here, or..." she uncovered her eyes to look at Chester, and her speech immediately came to a halt as her eyes widened and her mouth dropped open in an expression of awe and wonder.

_Ribbons of colored light swirled like miniature tornados between ceiling and floor; curling and twisting wildly, yet guided solidly to their destinations as if by unseen hands. Every stone in the wall seemed to crackle with actinic radiance; sparks that spelled out indecipherable, yet maddeningly familiar, runes over plain granite faces. The wood of the bookshelf was ordinary enough, but several of the books shone with an intensity that made them hard to look at, as did a few of the trinkets and oddities in the Blue Wizard's abode. The Wizard himself took on an almost celestial appearance, with shell after shell of translucent shimmering colors revolving around him, and his robes shining with a bright silver hue. Even the others, her companions, had objects in their possession that burned with that lambent illumination. Transfixed as she was, a word bubbled unbidden to her mouth and leaked out without interference, or indeed even awareness from her consciousness._

"...magic."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2006)

Chester gives Lily a rather puzzled, half concerned look.

"Allergic to magic?  That doesn't sound right.  Why on earth would you be in the company of Voadam, and Zzerki and myself?  But if something here is troubling you, perhaps we should leave.  Voadam seems to be handling this well enough on his own."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2006)

"*By the way, I've also got a subject I wish to interview suffering from an effect similar to the bardic compulsion spell modify memory. Any thoughts on possible countermagics? My first instinct was a break enchantment  spell but I have not had an opportunity to test it yet*."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2006)

"No," Lily says breathlessly, flapping a hand at Chester. "I think I'm -seeing- magic. It's _everywhere_ in here!"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 27, 2006)

"Here." Skitha hands Lilly a bottle who;s gnomish label proudly proclaims that it's contents are 'Just like Bat Urine'.  "Sooner or later this'll make the colors go away."


----------



## Lot (Jun 27, 2006)

Seifer seems to feel comfortable around this wizard and seems at ease with the formal nature of the place.

"Master Wizard, my name is Sir Seifer Dagmar.  Beyond this, I know little of myself or my life.  I was hoping you might know of me or my family.  Or, at the very least, of this blue cockatrice that I find on my armor."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2006)

Voadam smiles as Siefer interjects. "*As I said, a subject for whom I wish to provide what aid I can. Sir Siefer is a good man who I wish to help out with the lore and magic of the Tower*."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2006)

*Eglath*

Eglath remains silent having little to add to a discussion of magic. He tries to relax and enjoy his tea. Seeing Lily's distress he rouses himself from near slumber. "Are you alright? Perhaps we should take our leave and have a stoll about while these gentlemen complete the discussion of things magical?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2006)

"I'm all right, I think," Lily replies, waving away the proferred bottle. "And I'm definitely not drunk," she informs Skitha dryly. "I just...I can see..." Catching sight of Voadam, she nods.

"Yeah, maybe we should talk about this later." She smiles apologetically. "Sorry, V."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

Zzerki looks at himself then at Chester with a puzzled look "Umm last time i checked i was just a normal lizard-man with a slight dislike for magic."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 29, 2006)

"Well Voadam I have a small problem with using break enchantment.  There is a new adjustment that can be made to a spell.  From what we understand of the change it affects only spells that change or alter the mind, like those of the illusion school.  The effect seems to be that when spell is broken it backfires, with bad results.  We have found that the longer you have had the spell on you the more damage it does.  How long has your friend been suffering from this?"  Tarken looks at Seifer.  "The symbol is not familiar to me, not that I am a big symbol buff."

OOC: Some how this got posted at 4:42 AM not 4:42 PM so excuse the mess


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 29, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Zzerki looks at himself then at Chester with a puzzled look "Umm last time i checked i was just a normal lizard-man with a slight dislike for magic."




Chester blushes slightly at his own mispeech.

"My apologies, I was getting our lizard friend mixed up with our friend with a lizard.  I meant Lugka.  Still, it seems strange that so many of us use magic, and the rest of you seem to mistrust it, or us, or find it simply causes you pain.  One wonders how we ever came together in the first place."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"Gods, I don't remember if I mistrust magic or not. All I do know about is that damned blue smoke, and that didn't exactly leave me wanted more." He taps his glowing long axe. "This I know and trust; though it must be magic."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

Zzerki snorts "Hrm guess your right... i think its more of a dislike of the practioners of magic than of magic itself.  oh well, we can debate this a a different time right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2006)

"And," Lily adds, "it doesn't cause me pain. It was just a shock to open my eyes and see all...all of this." She sweeps a hand around at an apparently ordinary room.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 29, 2006)

Skitha shrugs and drinks the bottle herself.
"Hey Wizard-guy, do I have any magic?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 29, 2006)

At seeing Lily act the way she does, "Do you mind if I cast a spell?  I need to see something."  Without hesitation he begins to cast a spell that you are not real sure of and then looks at you again.  "Ahh I see what it is, Miss may I suggest that you concentrate your flow of energies to your hands.  Hold on," He gets up and sets a plate up across the room and walks back, "focus your hate at the plate through your hand.  Then point your fist at it."

He then leaves you to try that sitting back down.  "Voadam I must say you keep strange company.  That word you used earlier Ungotu, I know it.  It was in a tome I was just reading on the magics of Balstion during the First Great War.   From how I read it they called the 10 posts around the city, Ungotu, which were to shine when there was trouble."

When Skitha asks his question Tarken wakes out of his lecture, "Skitha was it, all things have magic in them, yours is just a different kind."

As he says this you all get a headache at the same time, each of you crumples over in pain and each appear on a gold walkway with bending trees and melting clocks.  [sblock=view]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
Suddenly there appears a hallway of doors that extends for infinity.  [sblock=view]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
On each of the doors near to you there is a name, they have your names.  You decide to try the doors closest to you with your name on it.  When you open the door you awake in a hospital bed dripping in sweat.

OOC: Each of you remembers what your abilities are and how to use them and you may for the next few minutes use/change them more than you remember possible.  Then they settle down and you are back to "normal." (as though you had rested 8 hours) You each remember about hunting a unit of destructive Trolls you seem to get it was your first mission together as each of you seems to be steping on someone elses toes.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"How very strange. Most unusual sights I have just seen." He pauses rubbing his forehead with a big hand, "and trolls, I remember we were after trolls." He looks up to gage if the others have had a similar experience.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2006)

"*Jormungandr's vile poison*!" Voadam rises painfully to his feet and checks himself over then looks around to assess their current conditions.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 29, 2006)

Groaning sickly, Chester heaves his bulk upwards looking around the room in confusion.

"Where?  How?  Why?"


----------



## Lot (Jun 30, 2006)

Seifer scrambles to his feet after his vision.

"That was...I don't know..."

He walks for a moment, then leans against the wall.  

"I have more questions now than ever, but I must admit it felt nice to understand something.  To know something that I didn't need to be told.  It's not much, but it's a start."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 30, 2006)

"Uggg... this is why i dont drink...." Zzerki growls while holding his head.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2006)

With a start, Lily sits up in bed and lets out a strangled sounding yelp. After looking around for a moment, she calms a little.

"Guys, I'm confused," she croaks. "Were we here all along? Did we ever really see Markus and that wizard?" She pauses then adds, "And does anyone see any water around?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 30, 2006)

When all of you awake, a frightened Tarken can be seen in the corner of the room fretting, but at your movement he hurriedly gets a nurse and heads over to see you.

"Oh thank the gods, you are all alive.  One minute you are all awake the next on the floor writhing in pain.  When you stopped doing that the fevers started.  You are all lucky to be alive."

He pauses breathing a sigh  of relief, "I had you moved from the sitting room to the Medical Wing, figuring the nurses and doctors here would know more of what to do."

OOC:
[sblock=Hospital]But it is empty execpt for you






[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 30, 2006)

OOC: Lily finds a basin of fresh water by her bed side


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2006)

"*Thank you Tarken. I'm going to prepare some different magic then I'd like you to look at some figments I create and hopefully you can tell us some more about what I have found. How long were we out*?"

Voadam will prepare a different suite of spells including silent image which he will use to create an image of a phasm. He will then control the phasm and have it shift into the form of the cult leader, then each of the cult members Voadam saw in his Johann potion memory. Still concentrating, Voadam will ask Tarken if he recognizes any of the cult members and can identify them. Then he will shift the phasm to the fiend on the street, then to one of the trolls they hunted and see if Tarken can identify any unit insignias or standards. With each shift the illusory phasm will leave a pool of translucent slime as it shifts.

[In the past Voadam has dealt with a phasm infiltrator who took over kidnapped people's identities for spying purposes]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Moving gingerly, Eglath tries to get to his feet. "How long have we been here?" he asks in a soft voice, still stunned by the sudden turn of events. Remembering his manners he adds, "and thank you for your kindness."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 3, 2006)

Chester adds his thanks to those of his companions, but generally remains silent as his eyes wander around the room, taking in his surroundings, and checking on his . . . friends.  It seems odd, that this is the second time he has awoken suddenly from a blackout, only to be surrounded by these people.


----------



## Lot (Jul 3, 2006)

Seifer, whom I imagine was stripped of his armor when he was moved to the infirmary, looks around for it.  While doing this, he turns to address the group.

"It is some relief to get some memories back, truth be told, but I am unsure of where to head next.  It seems like we are regaining some understanding with time, no matter what we do.  Yet, I would not want to pass out and have a vision while I was hunting bandits or doing something else of a dangerous nature.  What do you think our next move should be?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2006)

Lily looks up from the bowl of water, her face still wet from basically plunking it in and drinking greedily. She wipes herself with her sheet and shakes her head at Seifer's comment.

"The fiend knew us," she says. "Knew who we were. If the bandits are associated with it, then maybe they know us too, or know OF us. Once we're done here, I think that's our next logical place to go. It could be the 'bandits' are just a cover for this cult or something."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 3, 2006)

"Well good sir your armor is right here, they were afraid it would stifle your breathing," Tarken answers the wildly looking knight.

As Tarken walks around he answers each of your questions trying his best not to forget any during the barrage, "I believe it has been almost an entire day since when you arrived."

Voadam begins showing the spirit versions of the people he has seen.  At each one Tarken looks them over completely before allowing Voadam to move on.  At the appearance of the Head Cultist, Tarken's face loses all of its color.  "How do you know Demmin Nass The Black, master of death arts, and the murderer of Kiln?  He is an infamous killer who wiped out a whole village just to see if he could summon a stronger undead."

As the image of the demon from town appears Tarken holds up his hand, "That looks like the old images of Xiphid that must be an Aspect.  Bound by his word and his master.  As far as I know if that demon says he will do something he is bound to follow the words he has spoken.  That is of course if he is masterless.  If he has a master then that is the word he is bound to. "

The other men seem to be unknown to Tarken as he doesn't seem to know anything about them.  But his words really seem to make sense as he addresses this matter, "Make sure that you and your company know these other faces so if you meet any of them you will be ready."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 3, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Voadam begins showing the spirit versions of the people he has seen.  At each one Tarken looks them over completely before allowing Voadam to move on.  At the appearance of the Head Cultist, Tarken's face loses all of its color.  "How do you know Demmin Nass The Black, master of death arts, and the murderer of Kiln?  He is an infamous killer who wiped out a whole village just to see if he could summon a stronger undead."
> 
> As the image of the demon from town appears Tarken holds up his hand, "That looks like the old images of Xiphid that must be an Aspect.  Bound by his word and his master.  As far as I know if that demon says he will do something he is bound to follow the words he has spoken.  That is of course if he is masterless.  If he has a master then that is the word he is bound to. "




"*I observed him say to his followers that they would now begin the summoning to bring back Xiphid from his banishment. And then later I met the Aspect. It is walking this world, bound by a master but seeking to manipulate events to free himself. Is Fonthane in the Tower? I must speak to him.*"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 4, 2006)

"He is in his study," Tarken casts message.

"We can go up," Tarken leads you through some twists and turns taking side routes and hidden passageways.  Finally you arrive at a statue, Tarken pushes the Griffion's claw down then left and the statue sinks into the floor revealing a massive room.  On one side a library of books that goes all the way to the ceiling.  On the other a desk and alchemy equipment.  At the dest sits a middle aged man with a full white beard.

"Well what can I do for you?" in a pleasant voice comes Alexander Fonthane seemingly comical question.  "Let me guess you have questions about demons, Xiphid, and memory loss.  Did I get them all?" Alexander says with a smile.


OOC:  This is the man you are looking at: [sblock=Alexander Fonthane]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2006)

"There's also a matter of a well known Black wizard who looks to be heading up a cult that's trying to bring him back," Lily says dryly. "Using us, apparently...though that's the part we're still not clear on."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 5, 2006)

"So. . . all we have to do is get this Aspect guy to say he'll be good and he's forced to be good from then on?  Or else force whoever the master is to say aspect will be good?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2006)

"*As my companion said, I would also like to discuss Demmin Nass The Black*."

Voadam turns to Skitha. "*A nice thought, but meaning can be twisted while following the literal words. A demon lord can be very good at being evil and thus follow the dictates to "be good". I think renewed banishment, perhaps through destruction of the Portal or of the Aspect, will be necessary if we wish to neutralize the threat of an unbound demon lord*."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

*Eglath*

Trying to follow this discussion, Eglath can't help thinking that all this will be better dealt with at the edge of his axe when all the talking is over.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 7, 2006)

"What exatly do you want to know? I don't know a whole lot on the topic but I will be sure to pass on what I do know." Alexander says from behind his desk.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2006)

"*First I would like to report that I observed Neminn Mass the Black leading a clutch of cultists anouncing that the beginning of the summoning of the Demon Lord Xiphid would now commence then he performed magics I have not fully identified, marked by a red flashing glow. Later I encountered what I hope was only an Aspect of Xiphid subject to a master's binding but walking the world and working machinations. I want the Guild to be aware and prepared.*

"*Second I would like to know what resources we have on lore about Xiphid and Aspects or for confronting him. Specific strengths, weaknesses, knowledge of personality and typical tactics, his history. I expect to meet the Aspect again and wish to be personally prepared.*

"*Third, we may need to confront Mass at some point, I would like to know more about him and his magics.*

"*Fourth I would like to call upon what Guild resources we have for memory restoration."*


----------



## Lot (Jul 8, 2006)

Seifer listens intently, trying to focus on the conversation while also donning his plate armor.  

"It's a bit hard to follow all this for me.  I feel like your memories are much clearer than mine, Voadam, so your course of action seems equally clear.  All I remember is my name and the face of a woman.  Not much use, but I can tell you I'd rather be haunted by the image of a beautiful lady than some demon or some cultists."

Seifer smiles for a moment, than resumes being serious with a clearing of his throat.

"What I mean to say is, I am trusting you to make sense of this insanity.  I hope you can point me in the right direction and that I can be of use to you.  To you all.  Because, I have to tell, this seems a bit beyond what I think I'm used to."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

"I must agree with Seifer, my own memories are mostly of battles and of course the party members." He doesn't mention the taunting Goliath children though an image of them fills his mind. "My axe stands ready, guide my hand." He too begins to don his armor.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 9, 2006)

"Your first bit of news is disturbing to say the least," Alexander begins to answer your list of questions.  "The second thing we don't have anything on Xiphid, but there is a tribe in the swamp that has the ancient volumes that would be able to help you."

"Well Mass was not your average wizard, top of his class all 12 years he was here.  His power vered more towards necromancy and the dark arts.  He searched the world when he became a Blue Wizard, to find a tome to increase his powers.  He must have found it.  When he came back there was a dark aura about him.  We don't know what dark transformation he underwent but it tripled his casting strenght.  He became able to control hundreds of skeletonal minions, and have two or three much stronger undead minions.  After this he destroyed a hamlet, the name escapes me, just to raise their corpses as zombie minions for his new world army.  We captured him and imprisioned him.  But even without his spells he was deceitful enough to make his way out of our prision and escaped.  We have been looking for him ever since."  Alexander look more serious than you have seen him since you came in, with his jaw clenched.

"On the fourth question of memory restoration, I may have an answer," Alexander turns around and pulls a wodden vial holder with 9 vials. "I have worked something a little more arcane up, different than what you got from Brother Markus.  He and I chatted about you.  We decided that what he used was too weak so I concocted this from materials we had here."

"So who wants to give this one a try?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 9, 2006)

"No way man... every time one of you wackos tries to help me with my memory problems i wake up with a spliting headache." Zzerki says while backing up.


----------



## Lot (Jul 9, 2006)

Seifer steps forward.

"Please, see what you can do.  I'm used to being in control of my own destiny.  At least I think so.  I'm sick of being lead around by those whom have better memories..."

He looks to Voadam.

"No offense.  I know you're acting in all of our best interests.  It's just that I want to understand where I am going.  And I want to know who this woman is that I remember.    I'll do whatever is necessary to have my memory back."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2006)

Lily glances around to see who else seems to be taking the bait, and when no one but Seifert does, she sighs and steps up to his side.

"I skipped the first one," she explains. "I guess that means it's my turn."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 9, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> We captured him and imprisioned him.  But even without his spells he was deceitful enough to make his way out of our prision and escaped.  We have been looking for him ever since."



Skitha belches and scratches inside her ear a moment.  

"Should've killed the guy.  Imprisoning's almost as bad as sealing 'em away for a thousand years for escapes.  Anyway I guess I'll try a swig of your potion because this stuff is horrid."

Skitha throws away the half-finished bottle of "Just like Bat Urine."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Eglath*

Hesitating a moment, Eglath finally extends a hand for a vial. Though it is clear he has his doubts about subjecting himself to another such ordeal. "I'm tired of others knowing more about my past than I do."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> "Your first bit of news is disturbing to say the least," Alexander begins to answer your list of questions.  "The second thing we don't have anything on Xiphid, but there is a tribe in the swamp that has the ancient volumes that would be able to help you."




"*A tribe of what? Lizardmen? Humans? Or other*?"



> "Well Mass was not your average wizard, top of his class all 12 years he was here.  His power vered more towards necromancy and the dark arts.  He searched the world when he became a Blue Wizard, to find a tome to increase his powers.  He must have found it.  When he came back there was a dark aura about him.  We don't know what dark transformation he underwent but it tripled his casting strenght.  He became able to control hundreds of skeletonal minions, and have two or three much stronger undead minions.  After this he destroyed a hamlet, the name escapes me, just to raise their corpses as zombie minions for his new world army.  We captured him and imprisioned him.  But even without his spells he was deceitful enough to make his way out of our prision and escaped.  We have been looking for him ever since."  Alexander look more serious than you have seen him since you came in, with his jaw clenched.




Voadam nods. "*Do we know what types of undead his stronger minions were? Mohrgs, wights, something more unique of his own creation*?"



> "On the fourth question of memory restoration, I may have an answer," Alexander turns around and pulls a wodden vial holder with 9 vials. "I have worked something a little more arcane up, different than what you got from Brother Markus.  He and I chatted about you.  We decided that what he used was too weak so I concocted this from materials we had here."
> 
> "So who wants to give this one a try?"




Voadam smiles. "*I'm up for another kick to the head. Markus' potions worked like an adversarial magic, is this similiar where it would be beneficial to consciously accept the foreign magic and suppress our normal resistances?*"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2006)

Lily taps her foot impatiently. "Come on, let's make with the potion already. Before I change my mind."

She holds out a hand for the vial.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 13, 2006)

"You need patience Lily.  It's just like good wine, if you don't let it sit and age, it'll turn into vinegar."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "You need patience Lily.  It's just like good wine, if you don't let it sit and age, it'll turn into vinegar."




"*Isn't that what happens when it sits too long past its prime undrunk*?" Voadam smiles. "*In any case unless the potions reveal something new and immediately relevant I think a trip to the swamps is needed next to obtain these tomes. Zzerki, you haven't spoken much of what memories you have or not. Are your people from the swamps here?*"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

As he waits for the potion's effects, Eglath turns to Zzerki, curious to restore some memories about his odd companion.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2006)

"*Do any of the others of you have experience with the swamps or the peoples of the swamps?*"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 15, 2006)

"The tribe in the swamp is made up of lizardmen.  They hold the tome of Xiphid.  I have never seen it nor anyone in this building for they test those looking to read the book.  They are looking for the Ungotu, what ever that is."

"Sorry for the delay this is a percision science this potion is.  Here." Alexander hands each of you a potion and motions for each of you to have a seat first.  

Each of you gets the distinct feeling that the drink tastes like pine needles.  As your world begins to fade you hear a dark voice. "So the Ungotu are the only thing that stand between and my world domination?  Then I will take care of them."

[sblock=Seifer]You appear in a field with wavy wheat grains.  It must be mid-august because the wheat reaches up to your shoulders.  In front of you 500ft. sits a large mansion of a house with a beautiful blonde-haired women with a small boy at her hip.  As everything moves in slow motion the boy runs towards you yelling father.  You look down to see yourself dressed in a full suit of armor with a helmet under your arm with a bright blue plume.  Your armor has the same symbol as your shield does.  This seems to be a home coming from some war which you are not currently sure of but this feels safe to you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Others] You remember a dark cold cell being shared by you and your other friends.  You each seem to be stripped of your belongins.  You then as a group conspire to break out of the prision, get your things, and escape from the complex.  Within a half hour you have evaded the guards and are running through a very dark forest.  The vision fades and the field that your new lives started in appears.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

"As much as i am a lizardman, i feel no affinity to any swamp.  if i had to hazard a guess i would say i grew up in a more... rural area.  where though i do not remember." Zzerki replies while still fending off those handing him the potion


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2006)

Lily coughs and doubles over for a moment, then manages to straighten back up, leaning against a nearby wall. "And that's how we escaped...got away into the field," she manages. She wipes her mouth on her sleeve. "And he called us 'the Ungotu.' Just like that 'aspect' or whatever it was did."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Eglath*

Wiping a cold sweat from his brow, Eglath sighs. _That wasn't so bad._ "I too remember the escape now. I don't remember much about a swamp though."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2006)

Chester looks around at the other silently and ponders his new memories.  It tells him no more about who he is, or his history, but it's a start at least.

"I guess that answers the question of whether we have enemies or not."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lily coughs and doubles over for a moment, then manages to straighten back up, leaning against a nearby wall. "And that's how we escaped...got away into the field," she manages. She wipes her mouth on her sleeve. "And he called us 'the Ungotu.' Just like that 'aspect' or whatever it was did."





"*No.*" Voadam shakes his head. "*That is not quite my memory of it. Nass said the Ungotu were the only thing standing between him and conquering the world. Though we were bound prisoners I do not think he was referring to us but just to 'the Ungotu'. It is possible his plans require our sacrifices and he might attempt to recapture us or others for use in his rituals, but I am sure his plans require the removal of the Ungotu*."

He turns to the red wizard. "*Thank you Fonthane, this added a few more important pieces to the puzzle I'm working on. We need to alert the city of Balstion that Demmin Nass will be attempting to destroy the ten magical posts around the city.*

"*He might come himself. He might send in the Mandin Bandits and the Aspect of Xiphid, though I believe he has them working on other plans. He might send in unique undead minions or he might hire third parties to do it for him. I think powerful individual undead minions would be his most likely tool though, but whatever agents he chooses, his assault will be coming."

"It is important for us to know about Xiphid so I still plan for us to journey to the swamps. I really need to learn draconic one day, it would be helpful in dealing with the lizardmen. After we meet these lizardmen tests and see what we can learn from them we will head to Balstion to learn about the old magic of their Ungotu."*

"*Fonthane, if you could alert the City rulers to the danger and arrange for me to be granted access to the Ungotu when I return from the swamps that would be most helpful. Also if there is anything you can tell us about the lizardman tests it would be good for us to walk in prepared.*"

Voadam turns to his companions. "*How many of you speak draconic?*"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2006)

"I do," Lily answers. "I got that much back from when we all passed out last."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Eglath*

The big goliath ponders for a moment. "I do speak the language of my people as well as dwarven and terran, but I do not remember every learning draconic."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I do," Lily answers. "I got that much back from when we all passed out last."




"*Good. Now if only the tests involved drinking challenges we'd be all set*."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 18, 2006)

"To tell the truth, i do not remember what languages i speak.  Perhaps you could try a few and we'll see if i can understand you?" Zzerki will ask the group


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 18, 2006)

Chester answers Voadam's question without thinking.

"I can."

Then he pauses and scratches his head as he ponders his own answer.  He doesn't remember ever studying it, but he does seem to know it.  And a few other languages seem to be floating around his head as well.

Finally he shrugs and turns to Zzerki and fires off a few words in a sibilant tongue.

[sblock=Draconic]
"I suppose if you can understand this, then you speak it too."
[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jul 19, 2006)

Seifer shakes his head at the unfamiliar tongue.

"I'm sorry.  I do not know this language."

He turns to the group.

"Please tell me of your visions.  It seems to have pushed some of you to action.  I saw was a beautiful woman and a young boy in a field near a place that felt like home.  While it saddens my heart not to be at this place, it gave me little information to proceed.  What have you seen?  What must we do?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2006)

"I heard some voice saying that only the Ungotu stood in his way now, or something like that," Lily reports. "Then I saw us in some kind of prison, plotting to escape. Then I saw us fleeing, running, and the last thing I saw was the field we woke up in."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 19, 2006)

[sblock=Draconic]"Hrm, well i guess i know that language then... wonder where i picked it up...."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2006)

*Eglath*

Eglath tells a joke in dwarven and Gol-Kaa for the benefit of those exploring their language skills. It is an old joke about the miner's daughter.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 19, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I heard some voice saying that only the Ungotu stood in his way now, or something like that," Lily reports. "Then I saw us in some kind of prison, plotting to escape. Then I saw us fleeing, running, and the last thing I saw was the field we woke up in."




"*The voice sounded to me the same as Nass' did when last I heard him. I am confident it was he who spoke.

"There are ancient magical posts around the city of Balstion called the Ungotu that warn the city of danger. Xiphid said he wanted to kill the Ungotu instead of what he is currently bound and ordered to do, which leads me to believe the posts house spirit guardians for the city and they are the source of the posts' magic. * 

"*I expect Nass will attempt to destroy these Ungotu. Since Xiphid is tasked with other work with the Mandin Bandits I expect Nass to send in his undead minions, other cultists, a third party he hires, or go after them personally. It is possible these Ungotu are actually artefacts that require specific arcane measures to destroy them and Nass is working on obtaining the means to do so.*

"*I plan for us to journey to Balstion to investigate the Ungotu after we have won the Tomes of Xiphid from the swamp lizardmen. While physically protecting the Ungotu is of key import for stopping Xiphid, I believe it is more important for us personally to learn about Xiphid and to see the relation of these lizardmen to the demon lord and the Ungotu. They may be keepers of lore on his binding and possible allies against the demons, or part of Xiphid's cult with knowledge about what is required to free him. Regardless we must learn what we can. Warning Balstion to prepare and be on guard is an instant action we can accomplish to begin protecting the Ungotu while we try to win the lore on Xiphid that we need*."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 19, 2006)

"Hmm, I don't know any of those languages.  Can anybody recognize this though?"
Skitha makes several yelping barks like a dog.

[sblock=Gnoll]"Is it time to party yet?"[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 19, 2006)

"No but you sound like a dog." Zzerki snickers


----------



## Voadam (Jul 19, 2006)

"*I really need to learn more languages*." Voadam looks intrigued by his companions various languages and a bit wistful at the flow of unknown words. His manner becomes serious again "*I understand the elemental tongue of demons and can read their texts and sigils, but such dark speech is not something I will utter casually. If the Tome of Xiphid is in abyssal I will be able to unlock its secrets.*"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 19, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "Hmm, I don't know any of those languages.  Can anybody recognize this though?"
> Skitha makes several yelping barks like a dog.
> 
> [sblock=Gnoll]"Is it time to party yet?"[/sblock]




"*Kobold?"*


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 19, 2006)

"Not to throw you out, this is fascinating and all, but I really want to get home and see my kids," Alexander interrupts the language fest that was happening between the party.  “I would like to offer you a place here but we are full up with all the new cadets,” Alexander looks at his desk a second, “I could walk you out incase you had any questions.”  

Since you have tapped the man for somewhere around 50 questions you decide as a group to let him go home to see his kids.  As you begin your walk back to the inn for dinner and a good nights rest.  

~  ~  ~
Sitting around a large oval shaped table in the eating area of the inn, you begin to discuss what you have seen and heard.  You find it odd that the Ungotu was referred to as a people but also a place.  The group begins to look and it seems that the mysterious Dunestrider has vanished somewhere between the guild and the inn.  He seemed all day to be in another place, and must have wandered off on his own pursuit of memory.  While you are on the topic you notice the monkey man, Lugka, and his dinosaur companion are also gone.  Lily remembers seeing them slink off into the woods early in the morning when the group had gone into the church.  She thought he had to use the little monkey’s room; obviously the city was too much for him.  With this development and the fact that Grokkun is combing tomes trying to find a cure.  Your group is without both a woods guide and a medicine man.

~ ~ ~ 
You decide due to the hour to leave things where they are and retire for the evening.  When you awake you all get the feeling that something is not right.  When you make it down stairs for breakfast you find out what.  The being you determined was an Aspect sits facing the fire and seems to be waiting for all to arrive.  When all the party is present he begins, “I see a few of you have listened to my words, but what of you?  Will you help me or will you run or will you attack me now here in this place?”  The vile beast waves his hand around the room showing you that there are indeed innocents watching this transaction.  He stands, hood almost touching the ceiling, and walks out the door not waiting for an answer.  “I will be waiting for you in the camp don’t disappoint me,” he says the final words with a waging finger.  He then begins to walk out of town quickly vanishing into his own darkness.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 20, 2006)

"You see, if you all listened to me this wouldn't be happening.  We should have thrown a party last night.  Then Lugka and Monkey-boy would have been too drunk to escape, and too hung-over to worry about it right now."

As usual, Skitha's up bright and cheerful after only three hours sleep, having stayed up for hours drinking other patrons under the table.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

Eglath stares at the fearsome Aspect, inside seething with a desire to attack and either destroy this abomination or die trying. This desire wars with an urge to run out the back door and find a far mountain where no one has ever heard of Xiphid or the Ungotu. After the thing is gone he takes a deep breath and says to the others, "We are going to have to have a reckoning with him." He gestures at the door, "where do we find a swamp guide?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

Chester nods at Eglath's words.

"Yes, but it seems it would be better to face him on our own terms, rather than his.  As for a guide, the swamp itself seems to be the most likely place.  Perhaps there are villages or settlements near its edge."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2006)

Lily watches the door for some moments after the thing's gone, visibly worried.

"I'm not sure we have terms where that thing's concerned," she says. "It seems like it can find us whenever it wants to. If we want to fight it, we'll have to carve our way through the bandits to reach it...which is exactly what it wants us to do. Otherwise we'll just have to jump it when it shows up to threaten us again...and I'm sure it's well prepared at those moments."

She sighs and shakes her head. "I hate demons."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2006)

Voadam's eyes are hard and calculating "*Fenris' cavernous jaws. That walking into his own darkness is a good trick*." Voadam starts to pace as he considers. "*Our host should be able to provide us with a name. He keeps the register of adventurers and if there is a guide in this town he should know of them. We should be off as soon as we can. If Althora houses no guides then I say we go without one and hope to acquire one as we go. I don't think it was a supernatural power that led the Aspect to wait for us here. He relied upon a mortal minion before and stated he almost did not believe the report of us. He verified it with his own damned eyes. It would not be hard for one of the bandits to find out where we are staying if given a description of us as a group. An Aspect is powerful but not omniscient nor omnipotent, simply strong in supernatural power. I would like to know what his specific weaknesses are before we have our reckoning so it is to the swamp and the Tome.*"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 21, 2006)

"Why don't we just go find a tavern?  Heroes always meet in Taverns.  I think I read that somewhere once.  We'll find a guide in two or three rounds."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 21, 2006)

"Whats a round?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 21, 2006)

Chester chuckles to himself.

"Think who we're talking about here.  A round of drinks.  Three rounds later and we could all be well soused and not care about a guide.  I think we'll find another way."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 21, 2006)

*Zzerki*

"You actualy number that disgustign stuff? and you all think that i'm wierd...."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 22, 2006)

"Hmph.  It took fourteen rounds the last time I passed out.  Anyway maybe the guide will show up sooner.  If not at least we get to be drunk for a while and that's always a plus."


----------



## Lot (Jul 23, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "Hmph.  It took fourteen rounds the last time I passed out.  Anyway maybe the guide will show up sooner.  If not at least we get to be drunk for a while and that's always a plus."




Seifer listens, doing his best to hide his disgust with such excess.

"I enjoy a drink as much as the next man, but we need our wits about us, especially at times like this.  A tavern is a good place to see people, but it is a place for people to see us.  If we want our enemies to know what we are planning, a tavern would be the place to go."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "Hmph.  It took fourteen rounds the last time I passed out.  Anyway maybe the guide will show up sooner.  If not at least we get to be drunk for a while and that's always a plus."





Voadam grins. "*Bold faced liar. It only took one round of the potion to get you to pass out. Your starting to lose your touch*." Voadam reaches into his pouch and pulls out some money. "*However, why don't you see if the innkeeper has any spirits, I'll buy us both a round to toast our new venture and you can let him know I want to speak with him confidentially. Since he acts as adventure broker he might know of a good swamp guide and buying some wine from him is a good way to get him talking."*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Voadam turns to Lily. "*I'm hoping the Tomes give us some insight on what grounds will be advantageous to confronting the Aspect. Or the church of Johann research bears fruit. We should also check back in with them. With Grokkun staying there to research and the dissappearance of Dunestrider and Lugka I think that leaves us without immediate magical healing. The church might be able to call up another cleric to journey with us and provide miraculous healing as needed. It will be bloody work before long and it would be better to have somebody who can mend wounds instantly. I don't want to have to rest up for months in between assaulting Xiphid and moving on to Nass and his undead minions*."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2006)

Eglath will join the others in a round or two of spirits. "I have to agree a guide and healer will add greatly to our strength, but if they know the whole story I fear a sane man will be unlikely to join our hapless band. Perhaps we could pretend we don't really know what's going on... Oh wait we don't."  He grins.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 24, 2006)

Skitha grumbles a bit at not getting to visit a tavern, then recovers from her terminal depression after around ten seconds.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2006)

Lily nods at Voadam's words and shrugs noncomittally. "Works for me. Back to the temple then."

Abruptly her eyes narrow slightly as she regards Voadam. "Say. You have status here. Think you could finagle us some gear? Potions or scrolls or whatever?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2006)

Voadam grins "N*ow that you bring it up, I think I already did.*" Voadam opens his backpack and pulls out a large number of scroll cases. "*I've been carrying these wizard scrolls around and have no memory of acquiring them. They are mostly minor utility magics, but useful to have on hand when necessary. They are precisely the types of magics I'd want for facing the unknown when my personal magics are focused on combat or other specific anticipated needs.*" Voadam returns them to his backpack. "*So if the innkeeper is no help we will head straight out for Brother Markus' temple of Johan.*"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 27, 2006)

As the group sits around and ponders the best way to find there way through the swamp breakfast is served.  The bacon and eggs really hits the spot this morning, maybe it was just the meeting of a being that looks like death its self.

As you are enjoing breakfast you notice a half-orc in full plate with a greatsword on his back, walk in and look around like he is lost.  The giant Johan symbol on his chest is not hard to miss.  The half-orc walks over to the barkeep.  The barkeep then points towards your table.  Why is it everyone is looking for you?

The half-orc moves from the bar to your table.  He seems to be looking for someone other than you as he approaches.  [sblock=Komodo] You are looking for the other cleric from your order, but as you know he is prone to being late[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 27, 2006)

"Hey brother!  Have a drink with us!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2006)

Lily raises an eyebrow at the newcomer and waves a hand to indicate the group at the table.

"Anything we can help you with?"


----------



## Komodo (Jul 27, 2006)

The half-orc surveys the bar for a moment, then moves to sit with the group.  As he approaches, he smiles wide and returns the wave.  "Hello, friends!" he says in a gruff, yet friendly, voice.  "I'm looking for another of my order.  Has he arrived yet?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2006)

*Eglath*

The Goliath makes room at the table for the newcomer. He is pleased to meet someone that doesn't seem inclined to treaten them or offer them foul tasting memory enhancing potions.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> The half-orc surveys the bar for a moment, then moves to sit with the group.  As he approaches, he smiles wide and returns the wave.  "Hello, friends!" he says in a gruff, yet friendly, voice.  "I'm looking for another of my order.  Has he arrived yet?"




Voadam leans in over his cup of wine and asks "*There is more than one priest of Johan in this village, though none who proceeded you to this inn today. Who exactly do you seek? Brother Markus? The dwarf Grokkun from the Mordkinal temple?*"


----------



## Lot (Jul 28, 2006)

Seifer examines the half-orc out of the corner of his eye, sipping his ale slowly.  He says nothing, unhappy with the current situation but not able to think of another course of action.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 28, 2006)

Kralek waves to the bartender and motions for a drink, then turns to Voadam.  "I'm supposed to be meeting a Brother by the name of Kay.  He's an old acquaintance of mine, but he has a habit of showing up late.  I'm not too worried if she hasn't arrived yet."

edit:  ignore this edit, nothing's changed


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2006)

Chester nods his greetings to the newcomer.

"Well, feel free to join us while you wait then.  Time passed is always better spent with company, I say."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2006)

Lily chuckles. "Rags to riches. Out of curiosity...what are a couple of priests doing meeting in a tavern common room? Up to no good?" her tone is light, joking, and she winks playfully as she raises her mug to her mouth.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2006)

"*I am called Voadam, the Green Wizard. Tell me, are you just arrived in town? Do you bring any wanderer's tales? News of the border war or of the plague of Mandin bandits? And are you here in response to Brother Markus' request of the greater church or on your own church business?*" Voadam drinks some more of his wine.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 31, 2006)

"Aye, I was sent by Brother Markus," replies Kralek.  "Brother Kay and me are here to collect some musty old tome for, ah, historical purposes."  He grins. "And, if we get a chance eliminate ah certain nasty cultist."

The half-orc leans back in his chair and takes a deep draught from his mug.  "But ye wanted traveler's tales, didn't ye?  That I can do you for.  Why, just last night, I single-handedly fended off an entire tribe o' goblins who were after some of my father's famous goat cheese," he says patting a pouch hanging off his backpack.  "Sneaky little fellows..."

He mutters something and takes another gulp of ale.  "Before setting out in this direction, I was wit' a group sent to banish a 10,000 year-old mummy back ta the Forgotten Wastes.  Put up quite a fight, that one did, but I was able to finish him off with a solid whack from me trusty sword," he continues, giving the hilt of the greatsword on his back a brief stroke.  "Ragged bugger turned into a swarm of beetles soon as I thought he was finished and scurried off inta the cracks.  So we set the entire room on fire.  Ha!" he laughs loudly.  "Thought he could get away, he did, but we showed him.  A jar of his ashes is currently en route ta the Wastes as we speak."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 1, 2006)

"Brother Kralek!"

Standing in the doorway to the bar is another priest of Johan. Despite the short haircut and stocky build, however, it is quite obvious that this priest is in fact a woman.

"I'm sorry I'm late," she says, approaching the table. "I was looking over a very fascinating sample I..." She notices the strange looks being given her by the other patrons at the table. "You called me 'he' again, didn't you?" she says, punching Kralek playfully on the shoulder. "I swear, you're worse than my brothers ever were!"

She turns to address the group. "My name is Kay. _Brother_ Kay, as Brother Kralek likes to point out. I tell you, I wouldn't put up with him if it weren't for the cheese."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Kay's character sheet says 'female human.'  I hope this gets posted; my previous attempt vanished in the aether.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Komodo (Aug 1, 2006)

Kralek wraps a muscular arm around Kay and gives her a swift, tight hug.  He chuckles loudly, smiles a toothy grin, and says, "That's what I'm here for.  How was yer trip, lass?"

[sblock=OOC]
Ahahahaha...sorry about that, Kafkonia.  I blame AT; his first spoiler to me said "he is prone to being late."
[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Aug 1, 2006)

Seifer continues to watch these newcomers, slightly jealous of their capacity for assured pleasantries.  He turns to Voadam.

"Maybe it would be a good time to explain our situation to these good priests.  We should find out quickly if they want to help us."

Seifer returns his attention to the priests.

"I apologize for my rudeness.  We...well, we all have a lot on our plates right now and I'm not quite feeling myself as of late.  My name is Sir Seifer Dagmar.  Anyway, I believe Voadam could explain our current situation better than anyone.  Certainly better than me."

The distinctive-looking knight leans back, his hard face looking to Voadam, then back to the priests.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Eglath*

"Welcome," adds the large battlehardened Goliath around a buscuit. "I'm Eglath, a simple warrior." His size, muscular form and the massive glowing longaxe behind him suggest that his is a warrior of some ability.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

"Hey," the pretty, pale woman says affably, waving a spiky-gauntleted hand. "Lily. Also pretty simple. Also been in wars, so I guess I'm a warrior too." Coming on the heels of Eglath's pronouncement, it seems like it must be a joke. The spined gauntlet is her only visible weapon, and while it has a certain intimidation value, it hardly seems that threatening as a weapon of war. Not to mention Lily herself is a little on the small side, especially sitting next to Eglath, and armored only in a long shirt of exceedingly fine-mesh chainmail that's been enameled black. Hardly an imposing figure.

She looks at the others with a wry grin. "Are they joining our club? Who gets to tell them where we're headed with them in their heavy, hot armor and all."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

*Lily introduced herself before my posting*

"*Well met Kay. Please allow me to make introductions and offer you vittles and drink from the establishment.* Voadam pays for some more food and then waits for them to be alone again before starting his tale "*I am Voadam the Green Wizard and I asked Brother Markus to send to the greater Church to get involved in the current situation, I am pleased at the Church's rapid response to the serious matters at hand. As they indicated these are Sir Seifer Dagmar, Elgath, and Lily. The others of our band are called Skitha and Zzerki.

"I sincerely hope that the cultist you seek is Demmin Nass or one of his underlings, and that the tome you seek is the Tome of Xiphid.

"We have discovered that Deminn Nass the infamous master of black magics is also a cultist of the Demon Lord Xiphid. He has worked long to bring back that dread fiend who ruled the world ages ago until his banishment at the hands of great heroes. Nass has succeeded in a ritual to bring back what I believe is an Aspect of Xiphid allowing the Lord a presence to walk the world again. The aspect is bound by Nass and must obey his explicit commands but works machinations to free himself of the necromancer's direct rule and turn to his own plans.

"An Aspect is a projection of the demon Lord with but a fraction of his power made manifest but still as powerful as many true demons. Dangerous, but given the proper knowledge of his weaknesses and with sufficient preparation and resources I believe we could defeat the Aspect.

"I believe Nass is working to bring the Lord more fully into this world and that he will eventually strike at Balstion to do so, though he has apparently many operations working at the same time.

"Nass is known for his atrocities and for his creations of unique undead horrors of great power. A cleric who is experienced at fighting undead horrors will be most helpful in our work to counter Nass. Our comrade Grokkun, a Johan cleric, was also a hunter of undead but he is working on research into the church tomes for lore on Xiphid that we might use to battle the Aspect.

"I have tried to rally the church of Johan, the Wizard's Guild, and the City of Balstion against these threats. Making them aware of the dangers so that countermeasures can be taken."

"We ourselves also have a plan of action. I have learned of the Tome of Xiphid that is reputed to hold knowledge of the Lord and is held by a tribe of lizardmen in the swamps who will only grant access to it for those who meet their challenges and pass their tests of worthiness. Whether they hold it to aid in defeating the Lord should he return or if they are Xiphid cultists themselves I cannot say. But as soon as we can obtain a guide we plan to journey into their swamp and obtain the Tome."*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2006)

Chester raises one eyebrow at Voadam's slightly. . . lacking . . . introduction.

He nods his greetings to the latest arrival and listens as the wizard lays out the situation well enough.  Perhaps leaving out their memory problems was the best route, but he certainly hoped that nobody asked uncomfortable questions about his past.

After the lengthy explanation of demons and tomes, he faces the Brothers and says, with a deadpan expression.

"So, looking for an adventure?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

Voadam catches Chester's eyebrow glance. "*Ah, blast my lapse, I forgot to introduce you to our seventh blade, Chester.*."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 1, 2006)

"Or some wine?" Skitha asks, passing a bottle across the table, and too drunk at the moment to remember that she hasn't introduced herself.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 1, 2006)

"Wine and cheese, eh?" Kay says, taking the proferred bottle. "I like how this is shaping up so far."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

"*So are we after the same Tome? The same cultist? Will you be joining us?*"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Eglath*

Eglath raises a glass to Voadam, unable to add anything to his summary of the situation.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 3, 2006)

Kay drains her wine and reaches for the bottle again. Her skin is already becoming flushed. "Sounds good to me!" she says a little too loudly. "Oh, sorry. I'm told I can't lick my holder. Hold my liquor."


----------



## Komodo (Aug 4, 2006)

"I see no reason not to,"says Kralek jovially, raising his stein with the others'.  "Tha hand of Johan has led us ta this point.  It seems ta me tha' it would be fitting ta work together."  He draws the cup back to his mouth and takes a deep draught, then raises it back into the air.  "To adventure!" he says loudly, causing more than a few of the tavern patrons to turn around and shoot him angry glares, which the large man happily ignores.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Kay drains her wine and reaches for the bottle again. Her skin is already becoming flushed. "Sounds good to me!" she says a little too loudly. "Oh, sorry. I'm told I can't lick my holder. Hold my liquor."




"*That would depend on your holder*." Voadam winks with a grin.

As they both agree to join up Voadam says "*Excellent. Now tell me, are either of you familiar with the swamps? If so we can be off this day. Otherwise we will need to find a guide or a map or somehow obtain instructions on getting to the tribe*."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2006)

"Or all three," Lily chimes in. "Guides can be eaten. We'll want some backup."


----------



## Komodo (Aug 4, 2006)

"Backup, I can provide," says Kralek, again patting his greatsword on the hilt.  "As for a guide," he continues, looking to Kay, "This li'l lass is quite tha naturalist.  I'm sure she'd be more 'an capable of leading our motley crew through tha bogs."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Voadam tries to catch the innkeeper as he passes to discuss obtaining a map or someone with directions.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 4, 2006)

At Voadam's request the inn keeper bring a map containing a circled area on one of the trails, "Sorry folks, I can't tell ya where they are exactly cause well they moves around alot.  But the circled area is a place they have been known to be frequently seen."

The party after pay the inn keeper his one gold for rooms and food.  Decides to walk to the swamp.  The reason being it is not that far and the head stable hand wanted way too much money after hearing where the party was going.

So at mid morning the party starts out and by mid-day the city is shrinking on the horizon and the forest is becoming a thick swamp.  The trail at times becoming dificult to cross is not hard to follow.  After a time the party decides that a meal is needed and quickly eats as the group has decided if they hurry from here they can make it to the area by mid afternoon.  Slowly the noises of the birds and other animals are replaced with no sounds at all.  The silence is almost overwhelming.  When out of the corner of your eyes you see a creature standing about 9 feet tall and by the look of it it can not be a very happy sight.  

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock] Kafkonia you quickly realize it is a Gray Render and usually they are not a pleasent creature to meet in a place like this.[/sblock]

OOC: You have the upper hand in that it doesn't notice you yet but when it does it will be coming for you.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 4, 2006)

"That little beauty," Kay whispers, "is what's known as a Grey Render. The grey comes from his skin, of course, and the render... well, it's best not to give him the chance to show where he got that part."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Kay will look around to see if there's a chance of getting around the Grey Render unnoticed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

Chester silently tightens his grip on his axe as he spies the creature ahead of them.  He waits until someone decides the course of action, but he's already planning a course of attack should it come to that.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 5, 2006)

"Doesn't look too beautiful to me," says Kralek softly to Chester as he draws his greatsword.  He clutches the giant blade in both hands and holds it out in front of him, ready for combat.  "Or very little."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 5, 2006)

Chester spares half an eyeball and a whisper for Kralek.

"Allow me to introduce you to the concept of sarcasm. . . right after we introduce him to the concept of steel."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2006)

"I could try to draw it off," Lily says softly. "Fly out of reach and blast it until it follows me."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2006)

Voadam nods and whispers back. "*Do it Lilly. If we can get past the beast with a simple distraction we will be fresher to meet the tribe's challenges. If it doesn't take the bait and rushes us I will entangle it in magical webs. It will have to come between those two trees, and I can anchor the drow magic there. Then we will have free reign with missile fire until it wrenches itself free. Go now.*" Voadam glances over his companions to see who carrries anything more than a blade.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

The Goliath adjusts the fit of a gauntlet and shifts his axe to the off-hand. He pulls a massive javelin and nods at Voadam. "If we do have to fight, I stand ready." He seems truely at ease and confident for the first time since waking in that field without his memory.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2006)

Lily nods, and the air around her seems to ripple uncomfortably, like the shimmering spots that sometimes formed on a hot day. Silently she rises from the ground, then zooms off to one side before climbing above the tree canopy, to avoid drawing the beast's eye towards the rest of the party. She reaches an altitude of thirty feet in the air and sixty feet from the beast, on the party's left hand side...and from an outstretched hand a howling bolt of blue-violet witchfire explodes, weaving directly towards the monster!

(eldritch blast, 1d20+7 to hit, doing 3d6 damage...do you wanna roll, or shall I? )


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 5, 2006)

"I don't want to face something that ugly sober."
Skitha draws out a bottle of something that smells faintly of strawberries and starts to down it.
"Anybody else want some?"

[sblock]+1 Drink as a free action whenever Skitha's next turn comes up.  +2 to Con for this drink, giving Skitha 6 temporary hitpoints. -2 to intelligence and wisdom.  Effects last 4 turns.  Probably spring attack and flurry-of-blows the thing with the rest of her action.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Glorious Combat*

Attack Order:
JonnyFive: 23
Moonstone Spider: 18
Shayuri: 18
Gray Render: 15
Scotley: 13
Kafkonia: 13
hafrogman: 11
Lot: 9
Voadam: 5
Komodo: 5

The swamps first movement is Lily moving almost silently through the swamp.  The dark energy from her hand reaches out and blasts the gray beast causing it to let out a horrible roar.  The beast begins looking for something to rip apart for attacking it.
[sblock=Combat Notes] Lily touch 18 vs 9 success for 11 damage[/sblock]

Below you may move your character into position any questions just ask in the OC thread:
[sblock=Player Links:  ]
Kafkonia: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?75e77425a6219f6745349ea478d5435f
Komodo: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?bca0b8a0bdb9281fad19d5cd5cc3eb28
hafrogman: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?eac6dbf0101e3b9a2ad6de748b6d46af
Voadam: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7ddefaf18483606485bae7752d2b39aa
Scotley: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?6d338881ab0556c705e6cdb6a17155e9
Shayuri: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?f5e8df39d7d0b014ed692eab93f15772
Moonstone Spider: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?80e52beef07bd9af1a88eb0b7d6772d5
JonnyFive: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?9d0b3232623b5624fbcad8c4b7893723
Lot: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7b57ce7e3254354aa10ad38f218bd761[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: Eglath is pretty far down in the order, so he'll wait to see if other fight or sneak.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2006)

Voadam nods approvingly as Eldath readies his massive pilum and then the wizard mutters to himself under his breath as he watches Lilly take off "*And I thought she was a cesti specialist. Well it looks like the threat of a big beast brought out her magic knowledge, interesting that there was no somatic spell casting. Its a lot like what . . .*" When her eldritch blast fires Voadam's eyes harden and focus "*Hmm.*" He then hisses quietly to Skitha, "*When there's just a little left, pass me the bottle.*"


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 7, 2006)

Kay will focus on avoiding danger and healing any who become injured (using her wand.)


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 7, 2006)

Zzerki will lay low untill it looks as if someone needs assistance. (+22 Hide)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Voadam will stay where he is watching Lilly's gambit and readying his spell for if needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2006)

Lily pauses just long enough to see what the beast will do. If it sees her and approaches, she'll fly away at the same speed (if she can, fly speed 30) and launch another bolt of mystical energy at the creature. If it seems not to see her, or goes another direction, she'll shoot it again, and move to a more visible, obvious square...trying to attract its attention.

(Basically a delay then, I s'pose)


----------



## Lot (Aug 8, 2006)

Seifer approaches the creature slowly, drawing his blade.

"Foul beast, come and face me.  Prepare for a far more honorable death than you deserve."

[sblock=OOC]Seifer issues a Fighting Challenge to his enemy.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 8, 2006)

Attack Order:
JonnyFive: 23
Moonstone Spider: 18
Gray Render: 15
Shayuri: 14
Scotley: 13
Kafkonia: 13
hafrogman: 11
Lot: 9
Voadam: 5
Komodo: 5

The beast ignoring the group as a whole charges through the swamp.  The beast uproots a medium-sized tree and hurls it at the floating target.  He launches the tree from the stream but it lands just short of Lily.  Lily moves up and away from the beast blasting it with another of dark energy rays.

Seifer moves towards the beast and issues his challenge.
"Foul beast, come and face me. Prepare for a far more honorable death than you deserve." The render realizes there are more than just one and it seems torn as to what to attack.

~~~~~~~
[sblock=Combat notes]Seifer's Fighting Challenge fails because the beast's intelligence is below 5.
Zzerki Hide 18+22=30 Success
Gray Render 10+11-4=17 VS AC 20
Lily 7+6=13 VS 9 Success for 13 damage
Total damage 24[/sblock]
Feel free to move into position to attack if you want.
[sblock]Player Links:
Kafkonia: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?75e77425a6219f6745349ea478d5435f
Komodo: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?bca0b8a0bdb9281fad19d5cd5cc3eb28
hafrogman: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?eac6dbf0101e3b9a2ad6de748b6d46af
Voadam: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7ddefaf18483606485bae7752d2b39aa
Scotley: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?6d338881ab0556c705e6cdb6a17155e9
Shayuri: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?f5e8df39d7d0b014ed692eab93f15772
Moonstone Spider: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?80e52beef07bd9af1a88eb0b7d6772d5
JonnyFive: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?9d0b3232623b5624fbcad8c4b7893723
Lot: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7b57ce7e3254354aa10ad38f218bd761[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 8, 2006)

Chester moves towards the Beast, axe in hand, and stands his ground across the water from it.  He calls out in an attempt to get it's attention.

"Hey, ugly!"

[sblock=ooc]MA:Moved forward
SA:Ready an action to swing if it comes with melee range.
Attack with +1 Great Axe
+10   1d12+4     20/x3[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter 5*

Eglath glaces at those still on the path and shurgs. "Looks like we fight." He moves off toward the Grey Rinder and lofts his javelin at it as soon as he gets close. He has a big grin on his face. 

OOC: Large Javelin +6 ranged, 30' (1d8+7 20x2) Eglath will close to just inside 30' toss the javelin then charge with his long axe next round +1 Long Axe +14 melee (3d6+14 20x3). AC is 23 current hp 47.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2006)

"*Knights!" * Voadam curses and draws his wand as Chester moves forward.

"*Chester! Go no farther, if it comes after you I will make the ground in front of you slick to attempt to knock it prone and easy prey."*

ooc [SBLOCK] move action draw wand, ready action grease from wand."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 9, 2006)

_Stupid Knights and their stupid honor codes..._ Zzerki thinks to himself as he moves silently towards the beast
[sblock=modifiers] move silent +18, isnt 22+18=40?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2006)

"Wha...hey, I thought I was supposed to be luring it away so we don't have to...eh, whatever."

Lily gracefully pivots and "dives" upward, gaining some altitude in hopes of making future tree-throws more difficult. She then piroettes in midair and unleashes another blue-black blister of energy at the shambling creature below.

(Note: Fighting Defensively for +2 AC, -4 to hit...AC is now 22, to hit is +3 ranged touch)


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 9, 2006)

"Whose idea was it to tag along with these folks again?" Kay mutters to Kralek. "I think our ministrations may be needed shortly."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Still holding an action in case anyone needs healing.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 12, 2006)

Chester yells at the beast,"Hey, ugly!"  The beast sees a closer prey and turns its attention towards the burly man standing near it.

The rest of the party desperately tries to stop Chester from his approach but they are unsuccessful.  Lily tries to regain the monsters attention with another black bolt of energy but to no avail, as her dark energy bolt misses the creature.  The monsters jaws find Chester's arm leaving a nice little mark.  Eglath, seeing Chester start, dives in with his javelin.  Eglath scores a hit with his javelin hitting the monster square in the side.


[sblock=Combat Notes]Lily; natural 1 Miss
Gray Render Move next to Chester Bite: 18+15=33 VS AC 18 for 12 Damage
Zzerki Hide 12+22=34 Success
Eglath 17+6=23 VS AC 19 for 10 damage
Render: 34 damage
Chester: 49/61[/sblock]

[Sblock=Board]Player Links:
Kafkonia: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?75e77425a6219f6745349ea478d5435f
Komodo: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?bca0b8a0bdb9281fad19d5cd5cc3eb28
hafrogman: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?eac6dbf0101e3b9a2ad6de748b6d46af
Voadam: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7ddefaf18483606485bae7752d2b39aa
Scotley: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?6d338881ab0556c705e6cdb6a17155e9
Shayuri: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?f5e8df39d7d0b014ed692eab93f15772
Moonstone Spider: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?80e52beef07bd9af1a88eb0b7d6772d5
JonnyFive: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?9d0b3232623b5624fbcad8c4b7893723
Lot: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7b57ce7e3254354aa10ad38f218bd761[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2006)

*Eglath*

OOC: Did Eglath not get close enough for his javelin yet?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 12, 2006)

OOC: No you didn't move and without moving you would have taken a -8 for range.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2006)

*Eglath*



			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> OOC: No you didn't move and without moving you would have taken a -8 for range.




OOC: Sorry, guess my post wasn't clear. Eglath was to move toward the Render and throw the javelin when he got close.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 13, 2006)

Zzerki will attempt to move up on the creature while remaning hidden and silent.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2006)

Cursing under her breath, Lily steadies herself in the air and launches another bruise-shaded blast of energy at the enormous beast.

_It's no good...this thing's too big. These shots are barely scratching it!_

Still, with no good ideas about what else to do, she continues her erratic movements, trying to present as difficult a target as possible.

(Defensive attack: +4 to hit, +2 AC, 3d6 damage on ranged touch, current AC is 23)

(OOC notes - I had miscalculated BAB before, so the full to hit is +8 without other modifiers, not +7. Also, I replaced Combat Expertise with Aerial Superiority, from Races of the Wild. This gives +1 dodge bonus to AC when flying against foes who can't fly, or who are less manueverable. If that's not an acceptable source or feat, let me know and I'll choose something else. Stats posted above include adjustment for feat.)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Eglath*

The goliath continues pounding toward the Render as fast as his heavy armor will allow. He unlimbers the big longaxe as his moves. Wincing at the attack on Chester, Eglath realizes this is going to be a good fight. 

OOC: [sblock]+1 Long Axe +14 melee (3d6+14 20x3) Currently AC23 with 47 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Chester explodes in a flurry, magic words dropping from his lips, even as he ducks under the lumbering render's reach and swings his axe around in a huge arc aimed squarely at his foe.  Just before he strikes, the axe crackles with a flash of blue lightning.


[sblock=ooc]First combat, let's have some fun.  I can't do this very often, so don't get too scared.

FA: Quickcast Truestrike (concentration +17)     6/7/4
5ft step to render
FRA*: Attack Render (Channel shocking grasp, power attack +5)   6/6/4
Attack +25, 1d12+14 + 5d6 (electricity)

* Not sure if I still get the second attack when channeling, if so, neither spell is in effect.
Attack +0, 1d12+14 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Komodo (Aug 14, 2006)

Kralek grins wickedly, an inner fire burning in his eyes.  "Finally," he grunts, hefting his sword over his shoulder, "Some action."  He turns to Kay briefly and adds, "Keep 'em healed.  I've got work to do," before charging into combat with a loud war cry.  "*For Johan's glory!*"

[sblock=OOC]Charging at the render. One attack at +10 for 2d6+5.  AC 21 after charge penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

As the render crashes through the water Voadam activates his wand coating the surface of the streambank in front of Chester in a magical substance making it hard for the lumbering beast to keep its footing.


----------



## Lot (Aug 15, 2006)

Seifer, after announcing his intentions to the creature, charges forward with his shield forward.  As soon as he comes in range, he will carve into the monster with his blade.

[sblock=OOC]Seifer is at +14 to attack due to the charge, 1d10+5, AC=21[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

"*Come on you gray brute, walk right into it*."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 22, 2006)

Zzerki moves through the under brush, staying completely hidden to the lumbering monster.  Lily moves around trying to avoid the Renders gaze, she lets loose a dark bolt striking it squarely in the back.  The ugly Render lashes out at Chester biting into him then ripping his claws into his chest with deadly precision, causing Chester to fall to one knee.  Eglath charges in from the right of Chester laying his long axe in the chest of the monster.  Seeing her compatriot drop to a knee Kay jumps into action channeling her healing powers curing her hurt companion.  Chester after getting his second wind, swings his blade crackling in electricity solidly into the chest of the Render, on the upswing the Render lifts just slightly out of the way just avoiding Chester’s axe.  Seifer can’t just let his friends walk into the fray with out him, so he charges in from the left side of Chester laying his sword into the Render, leaving a gash in the side of the beast.  Kralek screaming to his deity leaps into action following his friends lead, his sword leaves a large gash going from the Render’s shoulder to its elbow.  With that final blow the Render drops into the water its body motionless.

[sblock=Attack Order:   ]JonnyFive: 23
Moonstone Spider: 18
Gray Render: 15
Shayuri: 14
Scotley: 13
Kafkonia: 13
hafrogman: 11
Lot: 9
Voadam: 5
Komodo: 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Notes]JonnyFive: Hide 8+22=30, Move Silently 2+18=20 Success
Moonstone Spider: None
Shayuri: 14+4=18 Vs AC 9 Success for 12 damage
Render: 7+15=22 Damage 14; 11+10=21 Damage 9; 20+10=30 (16+10=16 Confirmed)Damage 5x2=10 ; Rend Damage 16;
Scotley: 11+14=25; Damage 20
Kafkonia: Cure Serious 3d8+6 for 22
Hafrogman:  9+25=34 Vs AC 19, 2+0=2; Damage 17+20 Elec.(37)     (22/61 HP)
Lot: 12+14=26 Vs AC 19; Damage 15
Voadam: Since everyone closed in before your turn there was no bank
Komodo: 11+10=21 Vs AC 19; Damage 11
Render Damage: 34 damage + 95 damage = 129 of 125 HP[/sblock]
[sblock=Player Links:  ]Kafkonia: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?75e77425a6219f6745349ea478d5435f
Komodo: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?bca0b8a0bdb9281fad19d5cd5cc3eb28
hafrogman: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?eac6dbf0101e3b9a2ad6de748b6d46af
Voadam: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7ddefaf18483606485bae7752d2b39aa
Scotley: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?6d338881ab0556c705e6cdb6a17155e9
Shayuri: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?f5e8df39d7d0b014ed692eab93f15772
Moonstone Spider: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?80e52beef07bd9af1a88eb0b7d6772d5
JonnyFive: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?9d0b3232623b5624fbcad8c4b7893723
Lot: http://aoerat.com/dnd/map/?7b57ce7e3254354aa10ad38f218bd761[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

Chester turns slightly and nods his thanks silently to Kay.  Then he toes the fallen render with one boot.

"Ugly thing, isn't it?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 22, 2006)

The monster defeated the party makes its way back to the path.  On the way back Chester falls over a body lying just under the surface of the marsh.  The party takes inventory of the man’s belongings trying to discern who he was.

[sblock=Equipment]On the body of the man in the marsh you find 
coin
    877  gold  coins  (877  gp)
gem
    onyx  (layers  of  various  shades  of  red,  pink,  orange/brown  and  honey  yellow)  (115  gp)
potion
    potion  of  enlarge  (at  5th  level)  (250  gp)
        cream-colored
        metallic  odor/taste
        oily,  opaque  appearance
    potion  of  lesser  restoration  (300  gp)
        emerald-colored
        dusty  odor/taste
        effervescent,  layered  appearance
    potion  of  sneaking  (150  gp)
        white-colored
        perfumy  odor/taste
        fuming,  layered  appearance
scroll
    arcane  (25  gp)
        Mount  (l1,  cl1)

Total  Value:  1640  gp
Equipment: Armor leather armor (shredded), Heavy Mace (+1)
The identification will be done when you get to the next city, or when you sit down to do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2006)

*Eglath*

Upon seeing the render's prey, Eglath sighs, "Poor blighter. I'm glad we choose to slay this beast rather than allow him to continue to attack travelers."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2006)

Lily glides gracefully down and stops with her feet just barely touching the surface of the water to peer down at the bloated body. 

"Neat. Wonder if he's got any other ex-meals lying around here," she muses, looking around. As she does, her pupils dilate immensely, making her eyes appear to turn completely black. She lifts off a couple of inches and starts flying in a slow spiral outwards from the party....

(OOC - Detect Magic on, searching a radius of 120' from this body to see if there's more auras under the water. If not, I'm done and ready to move on. )


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 22, 2006)

Stepping out of the grass zzerki will look to the others "So what happened to the plan?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

Chester idly pokes at the holes in his shirt. . . and skin while listening to the others with one ear.  At Zzerki's question he looks up.

"He proved more capable than I thought.  The plan was for Lily to stay safe, not get plucked out of the air by a tree.  I figured we were better off all facing him together rather than hanging back and waiting for him to get a lucky shot.  And since he knew we were there, it seemed prudent anyways."


----------



## Lot (Aug 22, 2006)

Seifer turns to Zzerki.

"I apologize.  Though I feel we may have fought together in the past, this type of arrangement is new to me.  I am the kind of man who fights on an open battlefield, face-to-face with my enemy.  I did what felt natural when I faced my foe but I should have been more aware of how you fight and the plan we had created.  Again, my apologies."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 23, 2006)

Kay crouches by the fallen man. "He should be given a proper burial," she says. "It is the right thing to do, and also wards off the menace of the undead."

Turning to Eglath: "These creatures are dangerous, but they must eat. I doubt the lamb cooked in a stew cares much for the adventurers who devour her."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Voadam sheathes his wand and turns to Kay "*Thank you for healing Chester Kay, it is appreciated and I am glad you are with us. Unless you use specific magics, however, I'm afraid burial is no bar to undead creation. Demmin could animate entire cemeteries. Fire is the best general prevention, though I suppose being consumed by a beast would work too to fully destroy a body and render it useless as a host to undead spirits. But even those measures are not a full bar to curses resulting in the dead coming back as bodiless spirits. And with Demmin I think we can't discount the possibility of flaming undead from the remains of pyres. I say if you want to perform a quick last rite of your faith that could be helpful, but swamp critters getting to the corpse are more likely to prevent him coming back*."

Turning to address the group Voadam says "*The beast was dispatched quickly and that is well. Solid strikes and good initiative after the render charged. Well done on the hand to hand. My compliments to Lilly as well on her plan and her execution of it. It was working. However," He turns and glares at Sir Siefer. "tell me, are you always going to ignore the plans, reveal our hidden position, throw away tactical advantages, and draw enemies to us so you can face them hand to hand? I want to know whether you will work with us in the future if this happens again or if we need to plan on you charging every time. Lilly's plan was sound and working, she risked herself for our benefit and your actions threw away that benefit. Is this going to be a one time mistake or the way things will be?*"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2006)

"Hey hey," Lily says, gliding back down to 'stand' just atop the water's surface again.

"Go easy on him. Even WITH full memories, people fall back on their training in battle. His training just took us by surprise. I'd rather it happen now against this thing than later against that demon lord, right? Now we know, and now we can deal with it. But I'm sure he didn't MEAN to mess with us."

She shrugs. "Besides, my whole, 'I'll lead it away idea' was mostly based on the thought that it couldn't hurt me. When it started flinging TREES at me, some backup was a welcome thing."

"Anyway...it's good to talk things over. I just think getting rid of the finger-pointy accusatory tone's a good idea too."


----------



## Lot (Aug 23, 2006)

Seifer seems to grow rigid under the criticism.  He looks at Voadam, unflinching.

"I have apologized and admitted my mistake.  The plan was solid, but when the circumstances changed, I found myself acting without thinking.  When I see a companion in danger, my instinct is to try to take some of that danger on my own.  That is my way.  I will, however, attempt to direct my future actions in a way that fits our company's attitude in the future.  That is all I can guarantee.

He turns to Lily.

"I thank you for your kind words and forgiving nature.  They are appreciated at times like these."

Seifer bows slightly to her, then turns away to attend to the the cleaning of his weapon.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 23, 2006)

"Ah  Lily is right, his traning probably just kicked in without him even relizing it.  I mearly asked my question to determin if it was on purpose or not.  And from the responses here, it seems it was not on purpose.  Given that it is most likely going to happen again, no offence ment seifer, i believe we should plan around it.  at a minimum, you will make a nice distraction for thouse of us who are more stealth orintated."  Zzerki will comment with a small wink for seifer.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 23, 2006)

"I guess if none of us died, all of us win don't we?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

"*Thanks to Kay the only lasting harm done is to Chester's shirt. And it was an impressive laying on of bladework. My concern is for how we handle things in the future. I've dealt with knights and paladins and divine champions before with different codes of conduct and honor. Some feel tactical advantages are dishonorable, others feel that any means to fight evil effectively are appropriate. I once used an illusion of a wall to hide a party of paladins and clerics to ambush an illithid assault team and we succesfully slaughtered the brain eaters, but it would have ended in disaster for us if any of our numbers had broken ranks or challenged their foes straight on from a distance without surprise*."

Voadam turns to Siefer "*I appreciate your battle instincts to rush into a fray. I take you as a man of your word and when you say you will attempte to direct your actions to fit our objectives I believe you*."

Voadam turns back to the Johanite "*So Kay you seem to have knowledge of these beasts. I've never seen one before. It looks to have the same number of eyes as a spider, is there a connection? And is that a pouch on its belly*?" Voadam bends down to check out the slain beast. "*Odd teeth too*."


----------



## Komodo (Aug 23, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Kay crouches by the fallen man. "He should be given a proper burial," she says. "It is the right thing to do, and also wards off the menace of the undead."
> 
> Turning to Eglath: "These creatures are dangerous, but they must eat. I doubt the lamb cooked in a stew cares much for the adventurers who devour her."




"I could use some stew right about now," says Kralek, patting his armored belly and gazing wistfully into the distance.  "But yer right.  This man needs ta be buried.  It's only proper."  He looks around at the group.  "Does anyone have a shovel, or somethin' we can dig with?  We can't very well let the man just slip intah tha muck."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2006)

Chester rolls his eyes slightly at the ongoing debate.  Surely as the only one who got injured, any affront to be his to take, and he wasn't taking any.  A few new scars here and there were more than enough fair trade for Lily's safety.  He listens silently as the debate seems to wind down a little and then claps his hands together as if to end it.

"All right, that seems all settled.  But the body is another matter.  We are in the middle of a swamp here, I'm not sure there's anywhere we could bury him that he wouldn't 'sink into the muck' as it were.  Also, are we sure that he was a render victim?  I wouldn't expect such a beast to leave any body, but bandits would probably have taken the money."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 23, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam turns back to the Johanite "*So Kay you seem to have knowledge of these beasts. I've never seen one before. It looks to have the same number of eyes as a spider, is there a connection? And is that a pouch on its belly*?" Voadam bends down to check out the slain beast. "*Odd teeth too*."




"I don't know of any connection to spiders," Kay says, "but in a world where crazed wizards breed owls with bears, I cannot say for certain. The renders possess a rudimentary intelligence, little more than a beast's."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 23, 2006)

"If we're going to bury him should be break his arms and legs first?  Then if he rises as a skeleton he'll just be a torso right?" Skitha thinks a moment.  There's a notably blank look on her face and the others can practically hear rusty gears turning at this unaccustomed task.
"Oh!  Or we could just take his head with us.  Headless undead can't be very dangerous can they?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Voadam grins. "*That's vampires. Jam a sharp piece of wood through their hearts to pin the soul down, then chop off their heads and stick a holy wafer in the mouth to make sure they don't come back. It's bloody work with the staking but worth the effort. Which reminds me, I forgot to stock up on wafers while we were in town. No knowing what kind of undead Nass has working for him and its good to be prepared. Tell me Kay, do Johanite rites involve holy wafers? Do you or Kralek here carry any?"*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

*Eglath*

Satisfied with the good fight. Eglath remains silent. _So much silly debate. They won. What else matters?_ The discussion of what to do with the dead man is equally distasteful and Eglath instead stands watch on the surrounding swamps while the others debate.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

"*The black teeth are interesting as well. Wait, is that eight eyes like a spider on it or are there only six like an insect? Interesting beast. Rudimentary intelligence you say?*" Voadam rises from his inspection of the render and moves to the man, looking for marks of death and identifications before the clerics bury him.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2006)

Lily sighs theatrically and crosses her legs, "sitting" in midair. She then leans forward to rest her elbows on her knees and support her head in her hands.

"Please tell me you're not going to string those eyes on a cord and make them into a necklace," she quips. "That'd just be weird. Also, don't bother cutting chunks out of it. I'm not eating anything that might have eaten a person. You are what you eat, you know."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lily sighs theatrically and crosses her legs, "sitting" in midair. She then leans forward to rest her elbows on her knees and support her head in her hands.
> 
> "Please tell me you're not going to string those eyes on a cord and make them into a necklace," she quips. "That'd just be weird. Also, don't bother cutting chunks out of it. I'm not eating anything that might have eaten a person. You are what you eat, you know."




"*I don't know enough about the affinities of renders to make a useful necklace, and I don't think the golden eyes would go with your mail so you'll have to wait a little while longer for a love token I'm afraid*."

Voadam continues his inspection of the man "*Armor and a mace. Looks like potions and a scroll. No apparent holy symbol or spell component pouch though. No mistletoe*." Voadam looks at the dead man's hands "*No signet ring.*" The wizard looks for signs of rending or other marks indicating cause of death as well as symbols or markings on his clothing or gear that might indicate an affiliation. He picks up the mace and shakes off swamp muck, then inspects it closely looking for house insignia or a maker's mark.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 25, 2006)

The man's body is not torn in bite and claw fashion.  The markings on the man's bones and armor were made by a sword or other slashing instrument.  His flesh was eaten at after he died by either the render or some other creature that is more prone to scavaging for its meal.  The render being as big as it is would not be too prone to eating something that was already dead when it could get a fresh easily enough for its self.

The sun has just pasted the mid-day mark and the swamp is coming alive with all kinds of insect sounds and frog calls.  Each of you slowly gets worried because you now notice that the sound of anyone's movements in the swamp would be muffled until the were too close for comfort.  The humidity has climbed in the swamp to the point that it is overwhelming making it an unbearable, sticky, and wholely unpleasant in the swamp.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

"*There is somebody else with a blade out here. Keep your eyes sharp. I suggest you say last rites for him and we move on*." Voadam will keep the mace in hand as he travels.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2006)

Chester gives Lily's last comment a quirked eyebrow.

"If you are what you eat, and the render at people, then he would be a person, and if you ate him, you too would be a person.  Really, your statement makes no sense.  I would say we don't eat it because it looks revolting."

He stands watch while whatever is done with the body is done, helping as needed, and then stands ready to move on, axe balanced on one shoulder.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2006)

Lily snorts and "stands up", flying higher.

"Everyone always overthinks what I say," she complains. "It's a -figure of speech-. Also, it's hot, and it stinks, and can we get going again? The less time we have to spend in this festering armpit of a place, the happier I'll be."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 25, 2006)

"And most important of all, we can't eat it because it's got no alchohol content."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 25, 2006)

Deciding that the swamp is unlikely to present any real burial options, Kay says a brief prayer for the dead man's soul, then stands again.

"I don't know about you, but I'm not in the least hungry right now," she says. "Leave the render for the other creatures in the swamp. It is only natural."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Eglath*

Listening to the swamp sounds and feeling uncomfortable in the sticky heat, Eglath speaks, "I think we have paused here long enough. We should be moving along."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2006)

"Agreed," Lily says quickly. "Lets go. I'll keep an eye on the path from above...maybe I can give us more warning the next time something nasty's in our way."


----------



## Lot (Aug 28, 2006)

Seifer, suffering terribly in his heavy armor, lumber forward.

"Let's keep going then.  The sooner we're done in this horrible swamp, the better.  I'll head towards the back of the group, though.  Don't want me to alert anything we're coming.  You know me.  I'll probably challenge it to a duel and ruin any tactical advantage we have."

The knight says the words with a joking smile, but he's probably only half-joking.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 1, 2006)

The group begins to walk again following the path deeper into the dark, dank swamp.  As the mid-day sun moves towards evening you each start to think you see things moving in the swamp.  You think you are hearing noises, but at each look and each noise there is nothing like phantoms in the mist.  

After five hours of travel you notice a female lizard standing in the middle of the road.  She looks at each of you in turn.  "Are you the Ungotu?"  When no one gives her the answer she is looking for.  "Only the Ungotu may meet with my people for we have trained our whole lives to test those that would be the Ungotu.  Only the Ungotu may see the book and since you are not the Ungotu you have to leave."  She then crosses her arms and waits for you to leave.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 1, 2006)

"But we don't wanna see the book." Skitha rasps out, emitting a 198-proof cloud of poisonous breath.  "We heard your people are able to drink an amazingly potent alchoholic brew and wish to challenge ourselves by tasting it."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

"Actually, we are the Ungotu," Lily says, descending to just a hair above the mud. "We came for the book after all. And that name's been applied to us before." She glances back at the others briefly.

"So...what tests? We already killed a big old grey render. That's gotta be worth something, right?" She grins.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 1, 2006)

"But we wanna try their drinks too right?"

[sblock]Yes, Skitha's an idiot sometimes.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

(lol, it's all good )


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 1, 2006)

"Is this true for all of you?  Do you all wish the test of the Ungotu? Or are there some among you who wish to leave?"  The lizard lady does not seem to notice the challenge of drinking, but also does not act enthused in anyway.  

"We have tested many who think they are Ungotu, once you commit to the test it can not be stopped.  So choose wisely and go home."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2006)

*Eglath*

The Goliath steps forward. "I would know the details of this test before we accept the challenge."


----------



## Lot (Sep 1, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The Goliath steps forward. "I would know the details of this test before we accept the challenge."




As Eglath speaks, Seifer had started speaking as well.

"We will accep-"

Seifer pauses hearing the goliath speak.

"Actually, that's a good idea.

He turns to Voadam

"I have to keep my honor and my gut impulses from getting us all in trouble, right?  I am trying."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2006)

Voadam grins at the knight. "*It is appreciated Siefer*."

He steps forward and addresses the lizardlady. "*We are here for the Book. You say you are here to test those who would be Ungotu. You say only the Ungotu may see the book. Tell us of the test and the Ungotu*."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 2, 2006)

"We are the keepers of the book," As she says this 10 lizard men all dressed in padded armor carrying a mix of swords and axes rise up around you completely surrounding you, "We test the strength of those who think to be worthy.  The Ungotu are a people of prophecy."  Entering a trance like state with her eyes rolling back into her head,"‘For they will come to you one born of darkness, one born of another place, one born of honor, and one born of faith.  Each shall come and they shall not come alone.  For they share a common light which they will use to destroy the darkness.  They must gather their supporters and take the light from themselves into the darkness’s heart.’" She pauses, “So we of the Ashentari were charged from Johan to test and find those worthy of being Ungotu.  You want the book Johan gave us you must become Ungotu.”


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2006)

"Johan," Lily seizes. "We just happen to have some people who are like this with Johan." She crosses her fingers. "Go on guys, tell 'em. Ungotu. Hell, the demon lord himself called us Ungotu. Well, you know...his...aspect did."

She nods encouragingly, then looks at Voadam and whispers, "Do we have supporters? If so...how come we didn't bring 'em?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2006)

Voadam whispers back "*Guild, Church, others.*" then draws himself up and addresses the prohetess quoting formally in a voice that carries to each of the lizardmen gathered around them as if performing a ceremony " *'The ungotu are to shine the Light in times of danger.' I Voadam the Green Mage, known as the Traveller from Beyond, commit to your test.*" Voadam raises the mace in salute.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 2, 2006)

"Hmm, I'll have to apply my brainpower to tell which of us each prophecy applies to.  I don't think I have any Faith, and I'm not sure what Honor means so I'll get back to that one.  All of us were probably born in another place, because otherwise we'd be, you know, lizardgirls like her.  But Lily's obviously the one born in darkness since she doesn't drink with me and that's an obvious sign of evil.  That means I was born in another place because if I was born in honor I'd know what it means."
Skitha starts laughing.
"That's funny.  That means the rest of you must all have been born in this swamp.  Maybe having no memories is a good thing in this case.  Maybe you were all born as lizardgirls like her and you've been polymorphed or something."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2006)

Lily glowers at Skitha, then looks at the assembled lizardmen. "I'm Lily. I'll take the damn tests too."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2006)

*Eglath*

With a shrug, Eglath raps the butt of his axe on the ground. In a powerful booming voice he announces, "I am Eglath of the Thuliga often called Lostfate." He whirls the huge glowing axe about and again thumps the butt on the ground. A fierce snarl on his face he adds, "I accept your test if you dare to challenge me." 

OOC: Intimidate +8


----------



## Lot (Sep 4, 2006)

Seifer steps forward, comfortable in the formal nature of this interaction.

"My name is Sir Seifer of the Dagmar family.  I pledge on my name and my honor to the accomplishment of these tests."


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 4, 2006)

"It seems a reasonable request. Obviously you can't give the book to everyone who asks for it. So I, Kay Manclois of the Church of Johan, accept this challenge."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 4, 2006)

"I suppose I'll jump on the bandwagon too and take this test.  Maybe it won't be combat at all but a drinking contest or something."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2006)

Chester does some quick counting in his head, it isn't difficult.

"Darkness, Other Place, Honor, Faith.  That's four, and there's more than four of us.  Are there only supposed to be four Ungotu?  If so, the 'supporters' may just be the rest of us.  What happens if I'm just a supporter and I take this test?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Voadam watches for their reactions, whether his choice of words from his guild friend's research struck a chord, whether the first test will be of arms and they will attack, or whether the prophetess will respond with a ceremonial invocation of her own and a different kind of test with the warriors as a living wall to prevent any backing out.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Chester does some quick counting in his head, it isn't difficult.
> 
> "Darkness, Other Place, Honor, Faith.  That's four, and there's more than four of us.  Are there only supposed to be four Ungotu?  If so, the 'supporters' may just be the rest of us.  What happens if I'm just a supporter and I take this test?"



Skitha examines the group closely, counting on her fingers.  She gets three different results in three tries.
"Are you sure there's more than four of us?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 6, 2006)

Chester rolls his eyes and holds up his fingers as he speaks.

"Yes, quite sure.  You, one, me, two, Lily, three, Voadam, four, Eglath, five . . . I could keep going, but you get the point."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 6, 2006)

"And people wonder why I don't bother to worship any of them.  A God can't even count!"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 7, 2006)

"You have all agreed to the test," The female lizard bows slightly as the males create a strict circle.  "There shall be three tests, strength of mind, strength of soul, and strength body.  If the group survives we will allow you to read the book and also confer on you the title of Ungotu."

"Your first test is that of the mind," her eyes again roll up into her head and her voice changes.
A deep voice echoes from the lizard women:
'Answer these three riddles to pass the test of the mind.'
'Pulled by a night pearl, I bow politely and slowly straighten up twice a day.  What am I?'

'A true story: a white horse jumped over a tower and landed on a priest, who immediately disappeared from the landscape.  Where did this take place?'

'Three kids from Althora went for a walk. About a mile into the walk, they came to a deep, wide river. There was no bridge. They didn't have a boat or raft, or any materials to make one. None of them could swim.  How did they cross the river?'

Her eyes roll back down.  "What are your answers?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2006)

Voadam says "*Every reaver who trods the gold road to land on new coasts knows the first answer. You are the tide.*"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2006)

Lily nods. "For the second...it happened on a chessboard. A knight passed over a rook, and took a bishop."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

Voadam smiles at Lilly's answer approvingly then turns back to the prophetess considering "*There are many paths through the forest, many ways to a woman's heart, and many methods to kill a man. If the children could not swim across, boat upon, nor bridge over the river, there are still the depths of the earth below and tunnels may lead a path that even children may follow to cross under a river.*"


----------



## Lot (Sep 8, 2006)

Sigmar scratches a head.

"Could the river be dried up, maybe?  As a boy, I think there was the remnant of an ancient mighty river on my land that ran no longer.  The empty river had these smooth clay walls.  I don't know why I just had this memory."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2006)

"Well," Lily comments, rising up into the air again. "They didn't actually say the river was blocking their path. Just that they came upon it. Maybe they didn't NEED to cross the river to keep going."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eglath*

Eglath nods approvingly at the first two answers, "I would say the children walked across the river, which was frozen at the time."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 9, 2006)

The lizard women's eyes turn bright yellow at the answering of the third riddle, 
'You have passed the test of the mind, but the test of the soul is impossible as no one has ever completed it. So I shall offer this:'
'I shall give you the book,' the book is manifested in front of Skitha hovering just at his chest just outside of his arms reach, 'if you take the book now you will still find the information you seek.  And you can then complete the quest you came here for.'

The lizard women's eyes stop glowing, as she waits for your answer.   The book still glows faintly and continues to hover in front of Skitha.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2006)

"Don't do it," Lily warns, narrowing her eyes. "This IS the test. Take the easy way out, lose it all. Besides, there's got to be more to this than just the book. We've been hearing Ungotu since we woke up."


----------



## Lot (Sep 9, 2006)

Seifer looks at the book suspiciously and nods as Lily speaks.

"I agree.  They would never just give the book like that."

The knight looks at the lizard women.

"If they test of the soul is impossible because no one has ever accomplished it, allow us to attempt to be the first."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2006)

*Eglath*

The big Goliath leans on his axe considering carefully the words. "Hmm, there is something tricky in the 'give' and 'take' parts. The word impossible bothers me too. I can't quite figure it out..." He continues to consider.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2006)

"*We committed to the Test. As we are committed, let us proceed on to the next part of the Test.*"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 9, 2006)

Skitha crosses her arms.
"I don't see how this book can possibly help on my quest.  Even if it is a recipe book I don't want to know how to make lizardfolk brew, I just want to taste some.  Now if you can summon up a bottle we'll talk finishing the quest."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2006)

Chester rolls his eyes slightly at the convoluted flowing logic that ripples around these tests.  Everybody always likes to make things more complicated than they should be.  What is the point of all this?  He throws his hands up in frustration.  And stares the lizard woman in the eyes.

"You said that only the Ungotu could see the book.  Is this a different book?  Or hey, I can see the book right now, it's floating right in front of Skitha.  I still haven't gotten a straight answer about how many of us there should be.  If one of us choses the book, do the rest continue onwards?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 12, 2006)

"The number of Ungotu was never given in our texts, it could be five or it could be five hundred," the lizardwomen answers her eyes then begin to glow again.
'You have all passed the test of the soul, the book is not as it seems,' as this is said the book falls into a mess of snakes that quickly scatter, 'All before you have choosen the easy way out, and left with their prize earlier than they were suppose to.  Your final test is that of body.' 

The 8 lizard men around begin to chant, "To the balde we are true, to cut is to live, to the battle we commit, to our blades we are true."

'They will not show you any mercy once they start they will not stop.  They have trained their whole lives to test the Ungotu.  Give them the warriors ultimate reward, a honorable fight.'


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 12, 2006)

"Alright fine, if you won't give me anything to drink I'll just find some of my own."
Skitha reaches into her bag and pulls out a handful of bottles, attempting to down each one in a single huge gulp.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Eglath Goliath Fighter*

The Goliath grins, "As a warrior by trade, I've trained for this all my life too." Raising his axe high he goes into battle with a wordless cry of battle.


----------



## Lot (Sep 12, 2006)

Seifer's face shows some relief.

"A respectful battle between civilized people.  This is a fight I can understand.  May the worthy side be victorious.  May the losing side fight with honor."

Seifer draws his blade and salutes the lizardmen.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2006)

The mace in one hand, Voadam draws a blackened root shaving from his belt pouch with his other and invokes magical power to infuse his comrades with arcane powered might for the combat.

Five foot step back if threatened. Cast Haste on Zzerki, Elgath, Chester, Dagmar, Skitha.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2006)

Lily shoots up into the air, violet curls of energy twining around her arms and hands, and a smirk coming to her face.

"Okay then, if you want a fight, lets go."

She rises to just under thirty feet and rotates warily around, ready to blast the first lizardman that moves.

(rise up to 25' or so, within PBS range, ready action to use Eldritch Blast on the first lizardman to close to melee with a party member.)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2006)

Chester sighs heavily and hefts his axe into his hands as he considers the surrounding lizard men.

"So eager to die, are they?  They wait their whole lives to fight the Ungotu, only to never actually meet them.  What a senseless waste."

Although his words show no eagerness for battle, Chester prepares himself nonetheless.  He recognizes a real fight when it presents itself, and knows the risks of anything less than total commitment.

[sblock=ooc]Ready an action to swing at the first lizard man who gets close enough.
Attack +10   1d12+4    20/x3[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 19, 2006)

"Well, I haven't trained for this all my life," Kay remarks, "or even part of it. But if I must..."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Kay will cast Shield of Faith on herself and fight defensively, primarily focussing on healing her allies.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 20, 2006)

[sblock]I'll also prepare a ready action to attack any lizardman who comes within range.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 20, 2006)

Zzerki will step over beside kay, drawing both his daggers.  He appeares calm, yet the quick twitching of the tip of his tail bretrayes his excitment.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2006)

(OOC - Ping? Doom?)


----------

